# Rhiannon PNP OOC & Discussion



## Gwaihir (Jun 16, 2006)

Guys & K,

Lets use this thread for any discussion of the PNP game.

Next Session: 5PM Sat 6/17. See you then.


----------



## Gwaihir (Jun 16, 2006)

*The Players Guide*

Here is the most current copy of the players guide.


----------



## Gwaihir (Jun 19, 2006)

*Update for Zack*

The group, now with the addition of Zoick and Gori'on journey to Malta and spy out the royal compound. After some discussion they manage to steal the Star gem through the use of gaseous form and shape wood spells.

They journey back to Antioch, where Keth Anar offers to take them to the high temple, though suspicious of Keth, they go with him.

The high temple is a combination of three pyramids. Entering the high temple, they are almost defeated by two stone golems, but manage to destroy both without any party deaths.

They find the high temple deserted and cleaned out. It is, as Keth told them, essentially a large warehouse. In a chapel they find large statues of three archangels. Inserting one stargem into each of thier periapts, the door they came in transforms and opens...

Next Sessions: SAT July 8 and FRI July 21. Locations are tentatively Holland and Dan H House.


----------



## Paeter (Jun 19, 2006)

*Gorion*

"i dunno think where in Rhiannon no  more!  Maybe here i'll get the chance to meet HIM!  How glorious thet id bee!!!  Meeting him, or any angelic being thet is!!  Hey dwarf, yes you laddie, yer awful quieet fer a dwarf.  now which saint is it ye be servin?  An you lassie, yes im talkin to you Zoik's wiife ta bee, whom do ye be servin?"


----------



## Gwaihir (Jun 19, 2006)

*The Cast of Characters*

Miriam: Priest of St Dismas - but by watching her fight with her staff, she has training in the Way of Inner Focus.  (If you can come up with a better name- backstory for monkish abilities that are non eastern, go for it.)

Trailen Greystone: Priest of St Salix

Randall: Druid

Callitheus: Wizard

Zoick - some sort of anti -thief

Kathy: Druid

Keth: Fighter type.


----------



## Gwaihir (Jun 19, 2006)

*Next Time*

Ok, in the interest of expediency and so I can prepare.

Beyond the portal, you will find what was promised: Hope.
It will also clear things up quite a bit.

One of the boons you will be offered is a 5 minute interview with any person from Rhiannon's history. You can select what stage of life they are in. For Example, should you choose to speak with Marn, you can choose Current Time Marn, or old Marn (Dion II); or you could choose to speak with Young Keth Anar before his fall. In theory you can also talk with yourself at an earlier life stage, though why you would choose this is beyond me. It would make for interesting roleplaying.

If you choose a person (A Bad Guy) with no reason to heed the summons of the person offering this boon, (think Celestial) You may be refused.

This interview will not be remembered by the person you interview, so you cannot attempt to change the past this way.

Recall that the person being interviewed is not omniscient, and will not know anything about his later life.

Discuss amongst yourselves and let me have a name sometime soon.

It would be wise to come up with a list of potential questions beforehand as well.


----------



## Paeter (Jun 19, 2006)

*k*

we each get to do this, or the party gets to do it once


----------



## Gwaihir (Jun 20, 2006)

The party gets to do it once. Pick Wisely.


----------



## Gwaihir (Jun 20, 2006)

Gori

What kind of mount do you have?


----------



## Tilmamir (Jun 20, 2006)

*Names of people in history we should consider.*
Time of life to consider. 
 . . . Questions.

1. *Salix, Warrior*. 
 . . . After the 'win' over the lizard folk.
 . . . Who is the enemy?
2. *Angus, Dragonslayer*. 
 . . . More after the 'win' over the lizard folk.
 . . . who is the enemy?
3. *Dion II, Marne, Questgiver*. 
 . . . As he wrote the letters to us.
 . . . Clear details of the quest's other resources. Church group we can contact?
4. *Felnoran, chronomancer*. 
 . . . Near his death (or current stage of life, if still alive)
 . . . What do you know of A. Deldarian, Greyblade, BBEG in Malta. Who is the enemy?
 . . . What are the chronomancers doing, good and bad?
5. *Bartholemew, Keth's mentor & Knight of the High Temple* (KotHT). 
 . . . Just before he died.
 . . . What type of information are you seeking, worth being killed for?
6. *Keth Anar, Anti-priest*. 
 . . . 50 years ago, before giving the High Temple to the King.
 . . . what would make you turn over the KotHT?
 . . . What risky quest are you on that could threaten the High Temple?
7. *Keth Anar, Anti-priest*. 
 . . . Today.
 . . . What plots are you tied into now? OR 
 . . . Were you at all involved in Dion IIV the poisoning, in any way, or have knowledge of it.
 . . . Were you at all involved in Bartholemew's murder, in any way, or have knowledge of it.
 . . . Do you plan to betray us.
 . . . Are you still taking orders from a higer master, have you come clean totally with the church?
8. *Dion, recently Killed Patriarch*. 
 . . . One week before he died ago.
 . . . What would it take to restore the church to its former strength?
 . . . How can we free the limits put upon it?
 . . . What is the true nature of the church's prediciment. (State of the church address)
9. *King Cuthbert*,
 . . . Current time
 . . . Who, in your regime, do you think is undermining both your authority, and the Church's?
10. *Current (New) Patriarch*
 . . . Current time
 . . . How were involved in the recent events
11.


----------



## Gwaihir (Jun 20, 2006)

1. what if we pick a restricted person unknowingly?
*You will be told that person is not within reach and allowed to pick another.*

2. Will this person know we talked to him, or is this an "out of time and space" interview
*This interview will not be remembered by the person you interview, so you cannot attempt to change the past this way.*

3. Will the person be required to speak the truth, or be in-character (e.g. hostile, surprised, unable to answer questions, in a shocked state of mind...) *In Character.* or can we use a zone of truth again? *Yes. *

Others?
*Several I can think of*

Also, Some of these questions may be answered prior to this interview, by the being that is "arranging" it.

Good Start on the list!
Salix and Angus will likely have no idea about undead though. There are none in their time and they died 2500ish years before the lizard war started. (i.e. You cannot talk to dead people--at least through this means. Even if they are saints.)


----------



## Tilmamir (Jun 20, 2006)

I don't get it then. Any person from history... A lot of these are dead, so we can not talk to Marne, Salix, Kierdeere, or the like?

My list supposed we were talking to the person plucked out of time when he lived. 
Thus, Salix, now is out, but Salix in the wars could be accessable...


----------



## Gwaihir (Jun 20, 2006)

I think You do get it. But I think your getting your wars mixed up.

As you said a persons knowlege will only be what it was in the timeframe that you are interviewing them.

Nearly everyone from history is available, there will only be a few exceptions. But they will be limited to their knowlege at the time of the interview. Thus Joe Blacksmith who lived then died in 800 RY, and would be intervierwed in 799 RY would have no knowlege of events that took place in 900 RY.

The saints present a "special case" since they obviously have some indirect interaction with even the current world. However in the example you site, 

Salix, Warrior. after the 'win' over the lizard folk.
. . . What is the source of the undead, who is the enemy?

Salix lived and died circa 400 RY. So you would need to interview him before death. This was what I was trying to say by saying: You cannot talk to dead people--at least through this means. Even if they are saints.

The lizard folk war started in 3400 RY (Approximate)
The undead scourge started in 3500 RY (approximate)
Therefore niether he nor Angus would have any idea about either event. (Even though they listed to thier followers prayers etc, today)

If you talk to him during his life, he will not know anything that comes later. He won't even comprehend that he is (will be) a saint. If you want to talk to a saint, and gain the benefit of his current knowlege, there are cleric spells that can allow this.


----------



## Paeter (Jun 20, 2006)

*?*

Gori'On is all in favor of the last person and questions.  he will also want to ask about restoring cuthbert to the pantheon.


----------



## Paeter (Jun 20, 2006)

basically we can talk to anyone dead or alive as of right now

but if dead right now they can only know stuff that they knew when they where ALIVE.

so we can talk to salix, but he would be salix before he was a saint.

we could talk to Dion the II  but he would only know that which he did up till he got poisoned to death.


so we can choose anyone, but that person will only have the knowledged they had achieved up to that POINT in TIME of THEIR existance.


----------



## Tilmamir (Jun 20, 2006)

expanded the list above


----------



## Paeter (Jun 20, 2006)

*Questions*

Why was dion poisoned?  who wanted him disposed.  i was lead to believe it wasnt the church b y questions to one st macedon.  but maybe political ie the royal cuthberts.

maybe they dont want to lose any ground to the church so they will poison anyone who is trying to forward the churches causes

just thoughts, i am far from an expert on this campaign


----------



## Paeter (Jun 20, 2006)

i like 8 and 9 off new list, althouh new 7 is intriguing


----------



## Gwaihir (Jun 20, 2006)

Miriams thought on #7: Can't we just talk to him face to face, hes coming to pick us up at dawn.


----------



## Paeter (Jun 21, 2006)

I believe the lass to be right.  i believe it more prudent to talk to one of the last few you chose.  king or patriarch living or dead.


----------



## Tilmamir (Jun 21, 2006)

the advantage to talking to Keth Anar under this boon is that he will not know he told us.

But, I agree that talking to someone completely inaccessable to us in the material plane would be far better use of this gift. Perhaps the person (like the King) would tell us how to meet him in reality. A guide through all legal loopholes.

If the king is the bad guy, he will not talk to us.
even if the king meets with us, are we going to have to spend all our time urging him to even look at us? Perhaps a celestial being will help open his mouth, but there is no reason a king would talk to us. 
DK - will the person at least be friendly/ inclined to talk and answer? 5 minutes of ... "please just let us ask one question" with no time for an answer would be a waste.

Another thing to be cautious of... We only have a few minutes. Five minutes is only good for 2 or three really good questions and answers. So "restoring Cuthbert to the pantheon" will not advance the quest.


----------



## Gwaihir (Jun 21, 2006)

If the person agrees to meet with you, he will be willing to talk. Essentially the person offering this boon will the front person, so the king won't think - some ratag adventurers want to talk to me. The boon offerer will have considerable Gravitas.


----------



## Gwaihir (Jun 21, 2006)

The way we'll play this is that I will say Hello, I'm so and so, pleased to make your aquaintance. How may I help you? Then I'll start my watch. You can ask as many questions as you can get in. You'll need to feel free to move him on if his answers ramble.


----------



## Tilmamir (Jun 26, 2006)

*nearly the full CAST of named characters*

People we have met, in order of appearance
Name . . . . . . . . . . PC/NPC . . .Occupation
Randall	. . . . . . . . .PC . . . . .Ranger / Druid
Trailan	. . . . . . . . .PC . . . . Fighter / Cleric
Callithius . . . . . . . PC . . . . .Wizard / Rogue
Fenix . . . . . . . . . .NPC . . . . Soldier
Deter . . . . . . . . . .NPC . . . . Elf-scout
Orc-Cleric . . . . . . . NPC . . . . Cleric
Clement . . . . . . . . .NPC . . . . Farmer
Marne . . . . . . . . . .PC/NPC . . .Cleric / Fighter
Enris Fencik . . . . . . NPC . . . . merchant of fine silk and cloths
Arcade Delsarrion . . . .NPC . . . . Arch Mage - in a book
Keth Anar . . . . . . . .NPC . . . . Anti-Hero
Brother Anselm . . . . . NPC . . . . Cleric
Brother Bartholomew . . .NPC . . . . cleric, Knight of the High Temple
Dwarf King in Exile . . .NPC . . . . King
vampire . . . . . . . . .NPC . . . . Inhabitant of Alderweg
Knut . . . . . . . . . . NPC . . . . bard (barbarian)
Helgie . . . . . . . . . NPC . . . . farmer / fighter
Aethalward . . . . . . . NPC . . . . Mayor of Hagen
Felnoran . . . . . . . . NPC . . . . dead? Former owner of Alderweg
Angus . . . . . . . . . .NPC . . . . Fighter / Cleric (will be Patriarch)
Salix . . . . . . . . . .NPC . . . . The Salix (St. Salix!)
master Wabright . . . . .NPC . . . . Master at Arms, Bastion
Galgaled . . . . . . . . NPC . . . . Merchant - guide
Lady Mirikur . . . . . . NPC
Master Mirikur . . . . . NPC
Elbereth . . . . . . . . PC . . . . Wizard / Druid
Iun Keerdeere . . . . . .NPC . . . . Cleric - Archbishop
Miriam . . . . . . . . . NPC . . . . Monk / Cleric
squire of Keth Anar . . .NPC . . . . demon-boy
Bernard Longmore . . . . NPC . . . . Cleric - left when the archbishop visited Alderweg
Dorian Wise . . . . . . .NPC . . . . Cleric - left when the archbishop visited Alderweg
Augustus Gannon . . . . .NPC . . . . Broker of Magical goods (Antioch)
Fox Arrand . . . . . . . NPC . . . . Jeweler (Antioch)
Venden Unheim . . . . . .NPC . . . . Jeweler (Antioch)
Aurelius Andesson . . . .NPC . . . . seneschal applicant
Berric Dondarion . . . . NPC . . . . seneschal of Alderweg
Derfendel Rockhelm . . . NPC . . . . Blacksmith applicant
Angelie . . . . . . . . .NPC . . . . Blacksmith of Alderweg
vampire . . . . . . . . .NPC . . . . teleporting undead into unnamed town.
Lizard Shaman . . . . . .NPC . . . . Shaman of the lizard people
Zorin Grayblade . . . . .NPC . . . . Big Bad Evil Guy of the campaign
Vennen . . . . . . . . . NPC . . . . Knight Errant - vengence toward Keth Anar
dwarf . . . . . . . . . .NPC . . . . Assassin, Vennen's companion
Enya . . . . . . . . . . NPC . . . . cleric of St. Jonas, Vennen's companion
Zoick . . . . . . . . . .PC . . . . Rogue / Fighter?
Gor'ion . . . . . . . . .PC . . . . Palidan / Fighter

some others we have not met / met in passing
King Cuthbert
Patriarch Semaus - now Clement?
Archbishops
Researchers
Archeologists / diggers of Lion & Lamppost
Mencken - criminal info-dude in Malta, Gor'ion
Durodiel T'Jeriim - sage in Malta, Gor'ion
Spadefush - criminal info-dude of Malta, Zoick
Mylander - criminal info-lord of Malta, Zoick


----------



## Gwaihir (Jun 27, 2006)

squire of Keth Anar . . .NPC . . . . demon-boy

LOL

Ok I'm Impressed


----------



## Gwaihir (Jun 27, 2006)

*A few more NPCS*

Father Anair - Priest of St Salix in Arras
Brother Kalen - Priest of St Salix in Arras
Bren - Lived in Padmos
Calmut- Lived in Padmos
Turgeon- Lived in Padmos
Dwalin & Balin Hammersmith- Run a smithy in Arras
Azerdin- A sage in Arras - Lives on Straight Street
Silas - Squire of St Jonas, met enroute to Antioch
Neville - Minor Mage in Antoich, Hangs out at the Mage Hall
Arminius - Undead cult leader defeated by St Jonas - only heard of him.
Varn - A priest of St Dismas in Antioch
Elan - A master smith in Antioch
Algon - Owns a horse and tack place in Antioch.
Armon - Priest in Antioch
Mad Amos - What can I say
Lewes - Knight of St Jonas, Present at Archeological Dig
Micah- Knight of St Jonas, Present at Archeological Dig
Sander- Knight of St Jonas, Present at Archeological Dig
Feren - Knight of St Jonas, Present at Archeological Dig
Renly - Knight of St Jonas, Present at Archeological Dig
Lores - Knight of St Jonas, Present at Archeological Dig

Also Semaus, Archbishop of St Jonas was named the 372nd Patriarch, taking the name Ignace II.


----------



## Tilmamir (Jun 27, 2006)

*whoa*

not sure we even heard some of those names, although I remember visiting the places.
I took my list from the log I've been keeping, which did not always record the shop owners names.

I think it's pretty complete now.

as for the demon-boy, what else could I say for occupation? Jihadist with WMD?


----------



## Gwaihir (Jun 27, 2006)

Most of the ones I listed were shopkeepers or folks who provided a service.

I can't remember if the archeologists introduced themselves or not, I thought they did.


----------



## Paeter (Jun 28, 2006)

i think you original party members should make this desision before we start on the 7th/8th.  gorion will push for someone who may shed light on getting cuthbert back in the pantheon.  so if you dont want that yah should figure it out without me.


----------



## Gwaihir (Jun 28, 2006)

Any Decisions on who the interviewee should be?


----------



## Gwaihir (Jun 30, 2006)

*Miriam Weighs in*

Hmm,

So the only ones we have left on this list are Felnoran, King Cuthbert, Partriarch Ignace II, The patriarch who just died-Dion XIII and Bartholomew.

If we talked to Felnoran you could find out all about the keep and you might be able to figure out when or if he died. We could also ask him a bunch of stuff about Chronomancers in general.

King Cuthbert could clue us into whats happening today in governement.

The new partriarch just started, whats he gonna know?

The last patriarch, Dion, would know a bunch of stuff about the secrets of the Church as well as what happened up to the current day.

I guess it depends on what you think our quest is?


----------



## Tilmamir (Jun 30, 2006)

Randall:
Well, my quest is to restore the northern lands, Melijur Grove in particular. 

That means getting rid of the undead, and the blight that comes with them.

That means finding out who is behind the undead and the curse on the land.

The Lizard Shaman suggests a human.
Greyblade seemed to be the source, but...
Arcade Delsarrian's note suggests someone in Malta, higher than Greyblade.
Arcade himself is dangerous enough.

So I need to get info on who is the target of my wrath. Who can provide that?

Recently deceased Dion probably has the best insight into the Evil of Rhiannon. Perhaps even the politics too.
He is my first choice.


----------



## Gwaihir (Jun 30, 2006)

Consider him picked then...unless you change your mind.


----------



## Paeter (Jul 2, 2006)

i agree


----------



## Paeter (Jul 10, 2006)

*Concerning wishes*

i think we found out some good stuff last week and gained some new insight.  first we knoiw one soul can and will help.  we now need dave to buy some commune scrolls and find out which is the right one so that we dont loose a really bad guy.  secon our wishes can take us right to the existing tree, a purchased teleport scroll and the anchor can take us back.  third i cant help but think about the intro and all the scenes we saw, particularly that of the saints arriving in rhiannon.  one statement puzzled me, that of the lost ship, was it ever found?  if not where did that ship end up, can we scry the location did they also have a tree on board and would the existing but hidden tree be with them.  if we can find them can we be selfish with our wishes? etc....research missing boat.

GoriOn goes to the local library in antioch and looks up the history of the arrival.  if he cant read the writing he gets a comprehend language spell.


----------



## Gwaihir (Jul 10, 2006)

*Update for Zach*

We played last friday.

The group entered the magical doors opened by using the three star gems. Inside they found another plane-Celestia. AS they walked toward the only visible feature, a copse of trees, they experienced a vision: they witnessed the arrival of the seven ships led by St Rhian, then all of Antiochs history, as well as a glimpse of Antioch's possible future. They met up with an Angel - Ziviekiel, who warned them that Rhiannon stood close to utter destruction. She gave them each a wish and let them have a short conversation with a historical person of their choosing. They chose Dion XIII, the recently murdered Patriarch.

Emerging from Celestia, and the High Temple, they were met by a necromancer who attacked them. They defeated him. He turned out to be an apprentice of Arcade Delsarrian.

Acting on information from the interview with the dead Patriarch, on returning to Antioch, they looked up Edmuind, Dion XIII chief of staff. A few weeks ago, he was a leading candidate for Patriarch, now retired. He communed with his saint, and the party got to ask several more questions. Through these interviews they discovered that a sister to the Bastion Tree does exist. And they have a name, Marzinius, imprisoned within the imprisonment amulet, who may help them find it.


----------



## Paeter (Jul 10, 2006)

*Spells*

GoriOn will also go in search of a scrying spell, that is if claithius(steve) doesnt have one.  he;ll trade a spell if necesary to get it without pay.


----------



## Tinuviel (Jul 10, 2006)

Elbereth is also capable of a scrying spell, though my spell list only shows it scries creatures.


----------



## Paeter (Jul 10, 2006)

*gorion*

Well we can try using it, but i think with some communing on daves part and scrying on both are parts and with the help of the one guy in the dagger, hence the need of the commune spells, we should be able to locate the tree.


----------



## Gwaihir (Jul 10, 2006)

The discription of Scry, and greater Scry, indicates that you must scry Creatures or Individuals. It does not allow for peeping in on objects.

Locate object should work, if you can get close enough.


----------



## Gwaihir (Jul 10, 2006)

From my point of view, several key things happened last time.

1. You were shown a vision of the past that differs slightly from the "official" version. (This, coupled with the fact I troubled to show it to you, is a hint.)

2. Each character person has access to a single wish. Do not take this lightly. This can be used in one of three ways I think: Enhancement of Character, Pursuing a quest or to get yourself out of trouble.

3. Appears that Arcade remains interested in what you are doing, though not enough to come to personally greet you.

4. You have a name, Marzinius, and a location, in the Amulet, of someone who can supposedly help you find a seed or seedling of the tree. Incidentally, I seem to remember that a very junior tree may not be as big a help as you thought.

5. You appear to have gained an Ally, at least temporarily - Edmund. He seemed quite willing to help.

6. You found that the situation in Rhiannon is worse than you suspected, I suspect.


----------



## Paeter (Jul 11, 2006)

okay then we will need some communing.  also i continue my research on the arrival and what ever i can find on the lost ship.


----------



## Tilmamir (Jul 11, 2006)

I could not write fast enough to capture all of the 'vision' of the past.
What did we see? Help me guys.
1) Rhian's ship arriving, 
..... HOW MANY DID WE SEE? 
..... Seven is official. Was it six, or were two lost? OK, seven, but one was still lost!

2) the ships landing, all races stepping off the boat(s), 

3) Rhian saying  "we stay here"

4) Antioch growing all around that place

Officially there were "Dark times"

Offically there was the fall of the tree at Bastion.

Current - Future: was this different?


----------



## Tilmamir (Jul 11, 2006)

When fighting undead, did Randall notice if the Eire-wood staff had any stronger effect on them?


----------



## Gwaihir (Jul 11, 2006)

1. No discernable affect on undead for the staff

2. Seven Ships. you saw.


----------



## Paeter (Jul 11, 2006)

one was missing.  could we find the tree then have a chronomancer transport us to when the tree is old enough, we scoop it and bring it back to our time.  also if ship disapeared during the arrival wouldnt that tree be old enough?  or older so even more powerful?  would a wish age a tree?


----------



## Gwaihir (Jul 11, 2006)

The original tree was brought as a seedling from Eire by Rhian and planted a few years later.
If you would find a sister tree that was on the eighth ship, it would be extremely large (and well rooted).

In theory, you could have a Chronomancer send you back before the tree was destroyed, dig it up somehow without destroying it and figure out a way to travel forward in time with it. (Star Trek anyone?) Of course, this would be against the Chronomancers code, and youd need to find one...

A wish will age the tree. How much may be the question. And how old would it need to be to be effective?


----------



## Tilmamir (Jul 12, 2006)

Concerning the lost ship:
Why is it important?
Was it found?
Who was leading it?
Is IT the source of evil? If we knew all of history done after the seven ships, this eigth ship would still be an unknown thread in history.

If we could commune - St. Rhian may be a good person to ask what the eighth ship represented.

my conjectures / thoughts
- the ship carried a source of evil, one of the reasons Eire was destroyed
- My guess is it was not found, and did not intend to be found. (hiding)
- Another guess, the people from that ship are among us, a shadow culture as it were.
- the undead armies growing hidden (the armored spiders from Salix's time a clue)

The reason the world is on the edge needs to be clarified - WHY? 
is it political
is it religious
Again, what of the Chronomancers? Who - why - where?


----------



## Tilmamir (Jul 12, 2006)

assuming we will stay a few days in Antioch - we can get some individual things done
cant we?

First:
Randall will see if there was more information concerning his staff at the researcher/lorekeeper other that it is a wood unknown here, but came from Eire. 
What type of wood?
Any properties that can be determined?
Does it have life in its cells yet (after 4000+ years)

more to come...


----------



## Paeter (Jul 12, 2006)

lost ship was one of the pack.  rhian was worried about it.  the mages where looking for it.  it may have had another tree, we now know that one exists so everything points at this ship having one.  where did they land?  another continent that knows no undead?  a small island?  obviously tree survived there arrival wherever that may be.  we need to find out which soul is the one guys and free him.  maybe he knows where this tree is?  or where the eighth ship landed.


----------



## Tilmamir (Jul 14, 2006)

It's time to do some serious delving into what our quest is.
Obviously: "save the world"

We have been focusing on 
Tree of Bastion
Death of Dion XIII
Keth Anar / Gems / High Temple
Who are the Biggest Bad Guys ( Zorin Greyblade, Delsarrian, Anar?, ... )

We need to focus our questioning on finding the right focus - if we find the Tree, and it can not save the world...

How about questions like
Is there an undead army forming to surge southward toward us.
Will an army pass through the ruins at Bastion soon?

or

Will finding the tree to replace the tree of Bastion halt the undead incursion?
Is there anything in the High Temple Pyramids that we have not seen?
Is there anything in the High Temple Pyramids that will aid our quest to prevent or fight the battle to come?

or

Was the eighth "lost" ship found by Rhian and his followers?
Was the eighth "lost" ship hidden or lost on purpose for evil intent?


more question along these lines...


----------



## Paeter (Jul 14, 2006)

ok

in vision rhian was worried like a father for the eith ship

we4 need to ask questions of the tree and of freeing the one guy from the amulet who can help us.  he may know where the eighth ship landed where the other tree is etc...


----------



## Gwaihir (Jul 14, 2006)

Here is the list of Goals/Quests Tilmamir came up with awhile back, and my comments.


OVERARCHING OR WORLD "PLANS" --------------------------
CHURCH / STATE:
Can we "Fix" the Church vis a vis the State i.e "Marns Quest" * Still Unknown*

LIZARD: 
Can we get the lizard men involved again? (When the blight is gone) * TBD*

BLIGHT:
How do we counter the undead "blight" (replant the talisman, the tree) *That seems to be one possible way that might work. *
Randall's personal Quest - to avenge the evil done to the 
land and restore the balance of nature. * Find and Kill Bad guys. Always Positive. *
Can we replant the tree at Bastion? Is there a seedling?  * Yes there is a seedling*
Is the lost artifact (with man who ran from oasis town) a seedling 
or seed pod of the tree? If so, can we find it? Replant it?
Who has it? Where? Why? * Based on last session, you know the most likely place for it to be*

TARSUS:
How is the Siege of Tarsus going?
Why the seige now?

LION AND LAMPOST:
What really is at the Lion and Lampost Ruin? 
Why did it have a Crypt? 
Why would his Salix's bones be there? 

SALIX BONES: 
Where are St Salix's Bones? (were they really found?!) * Seem to have been found.*

ANTIOCH:
Who is responsible for the murders? Really.
What is going on behind the scenes? clues
- St. Cuthbert "denomination" returns
- Sailix'sbones found and returned
- several seemingly unrelated murders...
- pasty funny eyed elves with white hair...
- Patriarch dies...


ALDERWEG: The Keep subplot ,background for now.

TIME LORDS:
What is the role of the Chronomancers?



----------------- DELSARIAN LINE --------------------------
Where did Arcade go? What is his role?  * Apparently it involves spying on you.*
Who is the BBEG in Malta (Greystone's master)?
Who is Arcade's "Master"

DELSARIAN HOLD
Who are the Seven Champions?
Whose Phylactery do we have? - Good forgery - burned
Where is Delsarian's phylactery?

FELNORAN REFERENCES
The possibility the vamipre is Felnoran. * You know that he is alive. *
Who is in Felnoran's grave if not Felnoran?
Felnoran: what was his role? 
Can he come back? What about his keep? (our keep?)



----------------- KETH ANAR / HIGH TEMPLE --------------------------
Whats really going on with Keth Anar?
What about the high temple, where was it, where is it now? * You found it and explored it. *
Should we bring three Star Sapphires to the high temple? * Done. *
How do we get two sapphires out of the museum? * Done. *
How do we get the third out of the stores in Malta? * Done. You were busy at this for quite a while.*



------------------------- OTHER ----------------------------------
What about the 'oasis village' destination when fleeing? * The Hold of Stonefast. Ancient Dwarven fortress*
( Stone Cavern? or something) The place Angus kills the dragon. * yes. *

Was it the last dragon? * It would be really lucky for you if it was, though there has been no evidence to suggest this. *

Who is in the dagger of captured souls. My guess, someone who is "finally dead"
If you stick the dagger into the phillactary and 'capture the soul' ... what happens? * Why not Try it, if you can find another phylactery. *
Can we communicate with the souls to find out who they are?* presumably before release? Not sure, but Wish is really powerful *
Can we safely release them? * Never said it would be safe *


What about the Phoenix dagger: a phillactary, or truely the 
soul-shard of a celestia. * Might be worth checking out. *


----------



## Paeter (Jul 15, 2006)

did not know about oasis or phoenix dagger!   interesting


----------



## Tilmamir (Jul 17, 2006)

Randall takes the time to talk to Edmund, retired chief of staff, a little more. 
Being blunt, he says
" Sir, I can afford, perhaps, one more attempt at the commune spell. However, I believe our situation is dire and that several attempts more will be needed to determine a course of action.  
Could I convince you to, perhaps, waive the fee, if we can show you the nature of the threat to Rhiannon?"

"If this next series of questions does not convince you that we need pro-bono help, I will gladly pay for the effort you spend. Since you, one of those considered for the Patriar-cy, are a holy and righteous man, I believe you can see the wisdom of this."

" I will pay for this set of questions, regardless of how you answer."

Randall hands a paper with the following questions on it.



> 1.  Will the vision we saw, undead armies attacking Antioch and overthrowing the southern lands, begin within a year?I
> 2. Is there an undead army forming to surge southward toward us.
> 3. will an army pass through the ruins at Bastion soon?
> 
> ...


----------



## Gwaihir (Jul 17, 2006)

I understand that there is a grave threat to Rhiannon, so I shall comply. Return in three days for the casting of the spell. For 2000 more gold, I shall cast the spell twice more.

When you return, He cast the spell and provides answers to the first set of questions:

1. Will the vision we saw, undead armies attacking Antioch and overthrowing the southern lands, begin within a year? * Yes *
2. Is there an undead army forming to surge southward toward us. * Yes *
3. will an army pass through the ruins at Bastion soon? * No *

4. Will finding a tree, a Holy Tree, as I will call a tree such as the Tree of Bastion, halt the undead incursion? * Unclear *
5. Is there anything in the High Temple Pyramids that we have not seen? * Unclear *
6. Is there anything in the High Temple Pyramids that will aid our quest to prevent or fight the battle to come? * Nothing More *
7. Is Felnoran known to us by another name? * No *

8. Was the eighth "lost" ship found by Rhian and his followers? * Yes *
9. Was the eighth "lost" ship hidden or lost on purpose for evil intent? * No *
10. Does the eighth "lost" ship contain the seedling of a Holy Tree? * It did. *
11. Are the seven known ships of Eire still present at this time? * No *
12. Are the seven known ships of Eire in Antioch? * No *
13. Is the staff Randall carries the same type of wood as the seven ships hulls? * Yes *

14. Did the Royal Cuthbert Family, probably Lord Cuthbert of Bastion, intentionally destroy the Holy Tree at Bastion? * No *
15. Is there secret knowledge of the Royal Family and its past actions that would cause the people to loose confidence and turn back to the church? * Unclear *

16. Is Merizanius's soul in the middle of the occupied gems? * Yes *
17. Do we need to regenerate a body for Merizanius? * No *
18. Will Merizanius be hostile and dangerous to us when released from the gem? * No *


----------



## Tilmamir (Jul 17, 2006)

*To the party the night after getting this info...*

So, we  know the following:

In Rhiannon's history:
Fact: the eighth ship was lost, not hidden for evil reasons
Fact: the eighth ship later found.
Fact: eighth ship had carried the seedling
Fact: none of the seven ships exist today

Incidentally: Randalls staff is made of the same type of wood - perhaps the same wood?

Fact: The Battle of Bastion repelled the lizard men, but also destroyed the tree (or did it?)
Fact: Lord Bastion, a Cuthbert and the first king, organized the trap for the lizard men.
Fact: Lord Bastion did not know the purpose of the Holy Tree.

Fact: Another seedling of the Holy Tree exists, but its location is unknown.
.....The Holy Tree seedling, the living one, may be in one of a few places...
.....Malta - in the cache of the High Temple stuff
.....Antioch - in the stash of the Patriarch ** most likely **

Fact: The undead army is massing for attack, but not through Bastion.

We need to release Merizanius now.
We need to get into the library of the Patriarch.
We need the church and the King to be ready to repel the undead army. Where?
We need to research more about the eight ship - why is it not mentioned?


----------



## Gwaihir (Jul 17, 2006)

*Another possibility*

Fact: Another seedling of the Holy Tree exists, but its location is unknown.
.....The Holy Tree seedling, the living one, may be in one of a few places...
.....Malta - in the cache of the High Temple stuff
.....Antioch - in the stash of the Patriarch ** most likely **
*.....Where-ever the eighth ship wound up. * I submit that given what you know, *THIS* is the most likely, not the Antioch Hypothesis above.


----------



## Tilmamir (Jul 18, 2006)

Hence the research into the eigth ship. Any record of its location, how was it found, what of its people...

Was it shipwrecked?
Is it in a place we can get to?

more questions to be abswered before or during the next set of commune questions.


----------



## Gwaihir (Jul 18, 2006)

You will need to ask these questions of an appropriate person. That there was an eighth ship is not common, or even uncommon, knowledge.


----------



## Tilmamir (Jul 18, 2006)

Randall, continuing to talk to Edmund after the last series of questions, says:
"It appears that my friends and I have stumbled onto a deep and malicious plot against the world. I ask another boon of you, if it is in your powers as former chief of staff to pull some strings. We are scried upon by Arcade Delsarrian, and have not the power to prevent it. His 'messanger' told us so as he tried to kill us. Could you find some rings or amulets to prevent scrying upon us? I fear attack constantly."

"Holiness, I am full of questions and am unsettled by the troubles of what I have seen recently. May I continue with some questions you could perhaps help us with?"

If yes...
[sblock]
"Thank you.  If you can, could you protect this conversation from scrying?"

(pause)


"There was, Holiness Edmund, a lost eighth ship which traveled from Eire. Seven are recorded in history. These commune questions and answers have both confirmed its existance to me and the fact that it was found."

"Also, the tree destroyed in the Battle of Bastion was a talisman against the undead. A powerful one at that. That information came from a strange source, but I believe it reliable.
Again, here we have confirmed that the eighth ship did, at that time, carry another seedling of the talisman tree, and that such a tree exists yet today. We would like to find it and replant it. Perhaps it will not help today, but if we are successful, the future will have the talisman to protect it."

"I am puzzled by why it was kept a secret. 
Obviously there was great power in the tree. What else could have been on the ship? ... 
The church would have been the keeper of the secret - no other government knew of the information. I believe that, although the information was lost to the public, the Patriarchs continue to keep the information."

"So, my questions:
Do you know where the eigth ship may have landed? 
Any clues like a mysterious church related places on the shore, forgotten shrine, or an out-of-place monument?"
"Since you do not know, who is versed in the obscure and old history of Rhiannon, someone who may be willing to talk to us? Is old Father Relsyn Saffire still around?

"Is there a way to talk to a long dead person? Someone not a saint, but like, someone from Salix's time. Perhaps someone from then can help us?"

"We need to get into the Archive/resources of the Patriarch to look over documents or other resources that may be available. I know you can not help us get in, but perhaps can you give us a lead to who might be able to help us, and perhaps a letter of introduction?"

conversation TBC
[/sblock]


----------



## Gwaihir (Jul 18, 2006)

Edmund responds with a kindly smile.

"My, My you are full of questions. I help you because I agree with you, the Church is under deadly assault and you seem very earnest in your desire to right wrongs. You are safe from scrying here, never worry. But if Delsarian is scrying you, you have earned yourself a powerful foe. There are items that can provide this portection as well, But I do't have access to them."

"My dear boy, I must rebuke you. You have a bad habit of ascribing maliciousness to actions or events  that you not understand or differ with. My long experience is that a lack of diligence more often brings downfall than does enemy action. And you jump to conclusions. Be patient. A patriarch's day is full of ceremony and administration there is little time to sit among dusty tomes pursuing and hiding millenia old legend and lore. There are, obviously, folks who do sort through old tomes looking for forgotton or overlooked connections."

"If you know of Relsyn Saffire (DM: WHICH YOU DON"T) then you know that he is long dead. But there are other Loremasters who can provide detail about the legends of the lost ship. It isn't secret, the legend of an eighth ship from Eire that didn't make it this far, but instead found berth on an Island in the southern sea, is known to me. It hasn't been accepted as sure truth, nor has there been much interest in pursuing it."

"It is of course, possible to talk with the dead, since the spell relies on the use of the corpse's vocal chords, you will need to find one in relatively good shape, which to an extent limits how far back you can reach with the spell. Grisly business, that, I've seen it done, but never tried it myself. If you want to speak with someone dead longer than this spell allows, then there are more powerful magics available."

"I suggest that if you want more detailed knowledge of a period of history, you speak with the Church of St Macedone. These men know much more about history than I have ever learned. But if there is a secret archive, then it is barred from you, for I have never seen it."

"I am willing to aid you. I know a spell or two..."


----------



## Tilmamir (Jul 18, 2006)

"Sorry, and true enough that I am still young, even if by human time I am old.
I sense evil is coming, and see threats in almost everyone's actions. Unbecoming of my kind, but as you say, I have at least one powerful enemy already."

"I will come up with another set of questions for the commune spell with my friends tonight."


----------



## Tilmamir (Jul 19, 2006)

*from SJH 7/18/2006*

Cal wants to go to the Church/library of Macedone. He will find/hire a loremaster / researcher.


questions/topics

What information is there about an eigth ship from Eire. 
Where did it end up.
How to find the island. Name of island? is there a port there?
Are there maps copied from that time. Old names..
Was one of the saints leading that ship? A known person in charge? [Xantas?]




also, Steve wants Cal to go to wizards guild and trade or buy "locate object" spell


----------



## Gwaihir (Jul 19, 2006)

*Reply to Cal*

For a donation of 1000 gp, you hire a loremaster at the Church of St Macedone.

Several days later, you get this answer:

"The existence and final location of the eighth black ship are cloaked in legend. Only a few fragmentary documents from the first century indicate its existence at all. However, the evidence suggests that the ship was eventually located and by the time it was, its occupants had set up a thriving society on an Island far to the south of Rhiannon, significantly off course from direct line to Eire.

I could find no names or maps, other than the name of the leader, Mecentius. The small group was happy and prosperous and did not wish to relocate a second time.

Several centuries on, there was an expedition mounted to the Island, but there are no records of it ever returning. It seems to ME that once the sea was safely crossed from Eire, we are not meant to go a voyaging on it. "



Going to the mage hall, you find a wizard, Derval, a stout dwarf, willing to trade you _Locate Object _ for any fourth level spell. (DM NOTE: you do realize that this spell has very short range: 400ft +40ft per level?)


----------



## Tilmamir (Jul 19, 2006)

Here is a list for the questions we  are considering - Work in Progress

1.	Is the Undead Army massing East of Arras?
2.	Is the Undead Army massing West of Malta?
3.	Is the Undead Army massing North of Tarsus?
4.	Is the Undead Army massing South of Imralil?
5.	Is Keth Anar working for or on behalf of the evil of the undead army?
6.	Is Brother Anselm working for or on behalf of the evil of the undead army?

7.	Is there any commercial or private contact between Rhiannon and the island of the eighth ship?
8.	Is the island of the eighth ship more than 500 miles from Rhiannon?
9.	Does the Staff carried by Randall have any other magically usefull properties, other than as a weapon?
10.	Do we need information from the Patriarchs sources in order to continue our quest to prevent the undead invasion or stop the undead threat?

11.	Has Felnoran visited Alderweg in the last two weeks?
12.	Is the magical pillar in the tallest tower of Alderweg a transport device?
13.	Is the magical pillar in the tallest tower of Alderweg a time travel device?

14.	Are the biers for the Seven Champions at Delsarrian's hold for some or all of the first founders, namely: Rhian, Dismas, Macedone, Quentin, Keoghtom, Cuthbert, or Xantas?
15.	Is there a reason, for weapon or information, we would want to visit the Lion and Lamppost dig site area?
16.	Is there a reason, for weapon or information, we would want to visit Stonefast in the north?
17.	If we allow Elbereth to die, will the phoenix bring her back to life, and possibly become her familiar?
18.	Does the phoenix have abilities or information able to be used to fight the undead?


----------



## Tilmamir (Jul 19, 2006)

Callithius says...
"I am aware of the short range of the spell. However, I can see the need for the spell in the near future. Trailan can cast it as well, so perhaps my need is not so great. Still...
what spell can I interest you in?"


----------



## Gwaihir (Jul 19, 2006)

*Reply to Cal*

"Come over here for a pint and lets see what you have."


----------



## Tilmamir (Jul 20, 2006)

Gori'On - have not heard your opinion on the questions yet...


----------



## Tilmamir (Jul 20, 2006)

Friday July 21st at Dan H's house
5:30 gathering, 6:00 eat and play

Pizza is on the menu
Dave will bring a couple 2-liters


----------



## Gwaihir (Jul 20, 2006)

I'll get there as soon as I can, It will prolly be closer to 6 than 5:30


----------



## Tilmamir (Jul 20, 2006)

figured - whenever you can make it


----------



## Paeter (Jul 20, 2006)

i like them.  

we still need to ask which soul belongs to guy whgo will help us

need directions to your home


----------



## Tilmamir (Jul 20, 2006)

Marsinius is in the middle gem of the dagger. We found out who last time, and which gem above.

I e-mailed the directions to your n_l*** account

can you get a discount at V-I-Pizza? bread sticks thrown in? ...


----------



## Paeter (Jul 21, 2006)

same discount you do, but i can throw in taco bell coupon to manager and easily swing bread sticks


----------



## Paeter (Jul 21, 2006)

before next set questions we should free him and see what he knows


----------



## Paeter (Jul 21, 2006)

directions didnt come through  my email is n_lastname @y************, try again, ill check tomorrow other wise call me at work, 9492620


----------



## Gwaihir (Jul 21, 2006)

*Tonight*

Tonights session as I see it (no particular order):

1. Complete Cals transaction with Derval
2. Complete Randall's conversation with Edmund including spell.
3. Release Marzinius and find out what he/she knows
4. Review last session and internet stuff

5. Act upon knowledge.

anything else?


----------



## Gwaihir (Jul 24, 2006)

*Update for Zach*

In Friday nights session, our intrepid band freed Marzinius from the imprisonment amulet, who turned out to be a centaur from The Island where the eight ship landed. They used a wish to transport themselves to the remaining tree which is on the island.

There they encountered a community of Centaurs, rapidly dimishing under the attacks of a black dragon. They also found a sapling of the Tree. Tiberius, the leader of the centaurs offered to give them the tree if they could eliminate the dragon.

The party set off to get the dragon. The first encountered him near the ruins of the original temple built on the Island, which held the remains of the original tree carried on the eighth ship. They managed to drive him off, but Elbereth was snatched by him and dropped by him from about 90' up and died.

Her pheonix dagger ressurrected her in a flaming blaze and she now has a physical pheonix familiar and a bad case of "sunburn". (And no clothes - shes wearing Miriams ceremonial St Dismas robes at the moment) 

The party scouted around and discovered his lair, an underwater cave. They wished themselves into the cave, rapidly killing the wounded dragon, but discovering he had a mate.

They fought the mate as well, she was really overmatched, She tried to drown Trailen in the water, but since he can hold his breath for like 5 minutes, she was uncessful. She fled and they pursued and wound up killing her with a lightning blast. 

So they killed two black dragons, acquired a slew of treasure and dragon eggs, but expended several wishes to do so.


----------



## Tilmamir (Jul 24, 2006)

Trailan, Cal,  and Elbereth are still inside the cave.
Miriam, Gori'On, Randall are on the shore outside the cave.

Time to get the centaurs. Randall will fly to tell them what happened, and give them the location of the cave. He will then fly ahead to talk with the others.

Randall and Elbereth can take Otter or beaver form and help the others swim out of the cave.

"Is it time to make a passage into the cave?
Elbereth and I (Randall) can sleep, and memorize several "soften earth and stone" spells each to make a tunnel / ramp. "

"What do the rest of you think? 
Should we do this? 
GoriOn, can you scope out a good path in gaseous form?
Should we make a vertical shaft, or a ramp?"

[sblock]
"soften earth and stone" up to 10X10 face to a depth of 21 feet for Elbereth, 24 for Randall.
[/sblock]


----------



## Gwaihir (Jul 24, 2006)

*Miriam Speaks*

"Depending on what treasure the beast has, we may need a dry entrance. "


Treasure list and XP to follow in a couple of days (busy tonight)


----------



## Paeter (Jul 24, 2006)

*gorion*

im a gonna have to re write gaseous form out of cals spell book.  i expended it out of my spell book to try to get out quicker then the wyrm.  when i realized it would be long gone before i got out i, while my spider climb still was in effect, scurried via the cave roof over to the dragons treasure.  that if you remeber is how we know there are eggs.  you miriam and cal are out of the cave.  trel and elber are on other side of cave, water in between them and me, who stands alone in the midst of treasure and eggs!

dm ol buddy ol pal you gonna post the question of dragon eggs, whether they be evil or not.  also ask if they hold any magical power and what dollar ammount an whether they could be used to advance the couse of cuthb3erts diciplne


----------



## Gwaihir (Jul 25, 2006)

The Eggs detect as Evil. They are not magical. You have no idea how much they could sell for.


----------



## Tilmamir (Jul 25, 2006)

Randall will EMPHATICALLY demand these be killed / destroyed! Evil, of a type that is dangerous and not worth letting loose on the plane. 

Money or not - even Cuthbert himself, warrior and avenger though he is, would not wait for the evil in those eggs to ripen to an age enough to destroy worlds. If it is treasure you seek, look to the other loot, Gori'On.

When we get together, and decide what to do, Randall wants to help dig through the treasure. Looking for swords that may have once belonged to Salix, perhaps. Other really valuable stuff?


----------



## Gwaihir (Jul 25, 2006)

LOL

What we have here is a reversal of roles. Last session Gori'on slew the defenseless prisoner and Randall et al were shocked, now this time its Randall demanding the slaying of the defenseless prisoners.

I love it.


----------



## Tilmamir (Jul 25, 2006)

It is a bit funny.

Randall, as a druid and ranger, would know the dangers of this evil breed of intelligent beast. However much he defends life, killing dragons would save a lot more lives.
If the dragon had said 'I yield - spare my life' perhaps Randall would have acted differenty...

Killing a yielding enemy is quite another thing...




BTW how much time will pass before the centaurs will arrive? 
[sblock]
Randall killed the last dragon and flew back to Miriam and Cal. 
Assured they were safe, he went the 20-30 miles to the centaurs (1 hour) and them back (another hour).

Centaurs take 20 min to group.
27 miles at horse speed (9mph) would be about three hours, 

or just over two hours after Randall returns.
[/sblock]
I am guessing about two hours


----------



## Paeter (Jul 25, 2006)

i make a handle animal check and general magic check to see if the evil can be trained out, domesticated if dont think so i will of coarse hammer each one into oblivion, there is no safety for evil in my presence.  my only thoughts where that if they where not inherently evil they could be raised to do good.  if there evil is inherent and no good can come from there upbringing, ie drizzt do'urden, then i kill them.  and then cast detect and start sorting the magical from the mundane such that when everyone gets here the task of catologing will be easier


----------



## Gwaihir (Jul 26, 2006)

*The booty*

*Experience Points*

Randall:  3500 XP
Gori' On  3500 XP
Trailen   3500 XP
Cal        3500 XP
Elbereth 1750 XP

*Coin*

There isn't much coin here.
4000 CP
2000 SP
250 GP

* Stuff that Radiates Magic *

Stone Headed Glaive  x5
Stone Headed Mace x2
Stone Warhammer x4
Stone tipped Longspear x2
Wooden Shield
Short Bow x 3
Strand of Prayer beads
Wooden Box holding Magical incense x2
Carved Wooden Amulet
Small leather pouch holding 3 black pearls (that radiate magic: pouch does not)
Wooden Bracers
Red Cloak

I'll issue cards when I know what your going to keep, versus returning or energizing magic items with.
Theres also all kinds of stuff, mostly weapons, that do not radiate magic.

And four Dragon Eggs


----------



## Tilmamir (Jul 26, 2006)

we could probably get stuff out without a tunnel or air shaft.
A bit of rope, some cloth bags, and heave-ho and we could shove it out and up.

A vertical shaft should not be hard, if the surrounding rock is solid enough. (Do not want a collapse of the cavern or shaft. Do not want to be dead before the quest is finished.) 

Soften areas of the roof and let them sag / fall into the cave. 

If there are large rocks - soften certain rocks and let the others squeeze in until stable. Then remove the clay.

If the clay falls naturally, then the time required would be less than a day. Probably shorter than trying to haul stuff through the tunnel.  Of course, centaurs are probably good haulers, if they can swim under water for long enough.


----------



## Paeter (Jul 26, 2006)

i set about re learning spells as soon as i've divided everything into piles.  when i can i want to id bracers cloak amulet and pearls, in that order.  after that i begin to skin the dragon  his hide will fetch a nice price.  not to mention look awesome as a armour or bracers etc...


----------



## Gwaihir (Jul 26, 2006)

We'll pick up roleplay in person at the Dragon Treasure, with Hergastus, a centaur leader in attendence.

SAT 19th August at Paeters House.

Paeter, please email directions


----------



## Tilmamir (Jul 27, 2006)

OK the DM does not us to role play what we should do in person.

so - lets talk general direction from here...

*We are on THE ISLAND*
...we can get the seedling - the centaurs have agreed.
...perhaps one of them would help us move it and keep it alive?
...perhaps he can tell us the special qualities of the holy tree and its needs (two druids should know enough about plants to transplant most 'native' trees - how is this one different?)

*get the tree to Alderweg*
... wish phrasings:
"i wish that today this Holy Tree was safely growing in the Alderweg garden [thinking of a spot NE quadrant of the garden]"
"i wish that today this Holy tree was safely growing in the Alderweg garden [thinking of a spot NE quadrant of the garden] and Randall there to nurture it.

*accelerate the trees growth*
...wish-grow the tree - how many simulated years can we age the tree? 
1000 - and give the centaurs the next seed pod?

*next order of business?*


----------



## Gwaihir (Jul 27, 2006)

Pretty much I'm just sensistive to the fact not all the players can play on line.

However this tibit from the near future may help planning.

You are with Tiberius as two centaurs gently unearth the tree and place it in a large ceramic container for transport.

"I am a bit of an expert on the scions of Alluviel, Eire's Holy Tree. Two scions were carried on the eight ships. One seedling was planted at by St Rhian at Bastion, while a seed was planted here on The Island. 

Also, as this is a fourth generation tree, and the destroyed tree at Bastion was a second generation tree, so it may not prove to be as potent as that tree. The range should be similar though. When full grown this one should repel evil in a radius of about 100 miles."


----------



## Tilmamir (Jul 28, 2006)

OOC

thankfully, this diversion only took two days so far, and not months.

100 mile radius is great, for Alderweg. But, this is not great for the whole of Rhiannon.


before leaving the Island, Randall wants to verify that the holy tree  at the temple is dead, or still dying (roots can take time to die - ever try to kill an apple tree) - perhaps Randall can care for the tree / 'bind its wounds' as it were, and try to coax a new shoot to grow.


----------



## Tilmamir (Aug 1, 2006)

*Alderweg - a picture of it*

Thought some of you might want to see what Alderweg looks like (well sort of)


----------



## Gwaihir (Aug 2, 2006)

When we start our own RPG company Tilmamir is in charge of maps!


----------



## Tilmamir (Aug 10, 2006)

Steve (Sally actually) requests that we get together either at Dan K or Dan H's house. It is Steve's birthday and she wants to have a 'party' at DND.  She feels she can not do that at Nates - She would host, but then both families with kids would have to haul them.

I am fine at Dan K's - if that would work better for him.

What do you say?



we have been Sallied.


----------



## Tilmamir (Aug 14, 2006)

Steve called and asked if the game this Saturday could be at Dan H's
Problems?

Menu?


----------



## Paeter (Aug 15, 2006)

*...........*

so this is what it means to be sallied.  yes i trully dont want all the kids at my home  so at mr h's it is.


----------



## Gwaihir (Aug 15, 2006)

This is a second meaning to be sallied:

1. Caused to be extremely late for a roleplaying session.
2. Forced to change plans to accomodate non gamers.

Cynicism abounds.


----------



## Paeter (Aug 15, 2006)

so since we are being sallied does that mean she provides the menu?

i think it just, we are after all gathering with children and wives for her husbands birthday party.  


i'll bring candles


----------



## Tilmamir (Aug 17, 2006)

no, that is not how being sallied works. That, my friend, would be logical. Sallied is anything but logical.

menu - per steve and DH

Loaded baked potatos by DH
hot dogs for the little boys DK
birthday cake SH
candles NL

miscellaneous stuff...
soda (all)
chips (?)
pretzles (?)
salad or fruit (?)


----------



## Gwaihir (Aug 21, 2006)

*Campaign Update*

The party returns from having slain two dragons, with some booty and some black dragon scales. They are told that they may keep all the spoils, but generously return a lot of it.
A large feast is thrown for the conquering heroes. At the end of the feast, Tiberius, the centaur high priest tells them he has seen a vision:
  A large statue dressed in ecclesiastical robes weathers many storms, but after the final storm, 6 carrion birds, one larger than the others, sever the head of the statue. One of the birds sits in place of the statue and becomes a hideous head.
  The group quickly discerns this to mean that the newly selected Patriarch is an evil man. They spend much time and several spells trying to figure out who the carrion birds are:
1- Ignace II
2- Arcade Delsarrion
3- Zoric Greyblade
4- ?
5- ?
large- Unknown not a public figure.

Having gained possession of the holy tree from the centaurs, the party determines that it should be planted at Bastion, not at Adlerweg as originally planned. They also determine that they should plant the tree simulataneously to trying to eliminate the Patriarch. Through contacts with Edmund, the last patriarchs Chief of Staff, who had helped them previously and Gorions contact, the leader of the Cuthbertian faction, Fergus Lockerbie, they were able to set in motion a coup attempt within the Church.

The party went about prepping the site for the tree planting and prepared to defend it. Once planted, they wished it into mature form, then wished it into a power nexus tied to existing lay lines. A burst of undead destroying holiness spread rapidly out from the tree...

Two days later, a lone figure rapidly approaching, was identified as Keth Anar. Approaching, he told the group: "Your coup attempt has failed."


----------



## Gwaihir (Aug 21, 2006)

Tilmamir said:
			
		

> no, that is not how being sallied works. That, my friend, would be logical. Sallied is anything but logical.




Truer words have never been spoken, or in this case typed.


----------



## Gwaihir (Aug 21, 2006)

*Future Games*

Lets try this:

September 8 Friday - Nathans House - 9th is out due to wedding.
October 6 Friday - Dan K House
October 27 Friday - TBD
November 11 - TBD


----------



## Paeter (Aug 25, 2006)

*i*

i'll see about the 8th.  transfering to a new store weekk before so gotta see how it goes.  fingers crossed


----------



## Paeter (Aug 30, 2006)

8th should work.


----------



## Tilmamir (Aug 30, 2006)

I think all are good.

Kathy - still in?
BTW - she is moving into her apartment on campus today (30th)


----------



## Tinuviel (Sep 4, 2006)

*Settled in*

Now that I'll be living in one place most of the time, hopefully scheduling and all that will work out better for me. All these dates look fine as far as I know at this time.


----------



## Gwaihir (Sep 11, 2006)

*Recap for Zach*

Zach you still listening?

In the last episode, the group confronted Keth Anar about what he new about the failed coup in Antioch. The "birds" i.e. druids flew to Tarsus to confirm that the undead armies had been vanquished --they were-- and to ask Mad Amos for help defending the tree against the church. This he grudgingly agreed to, acknowleging that he owed them a large debt.

As the party began making plans about what to do about the "Raven" Patriarch, Randall attempted to scry Felnoran and was successful. The party wished themselves to him, confronted a cat, and waited for him to wake. When he did, he returned them far back in time to meet with Church Councillor Ioun Kirdir.

Ioun Kirdir met with the party and showed them a secret way into the Church of Eli. 
He revealed to the party that there are many possible futures and in none of them has he seen them succeed. He aslo noted that malevolent elves seem to rule in the future. Largely Cryptic about the nature of time and his abilities, as the party continued to pressure him, he consented to "Drop" the party into their own time in such a way as to be able to kill the partriarch before the coup attempt.

This he did, and as dozens of stunned priests looked on , they slaughtered the helpless man at his morning prayers, in front of the high altar of Eli.

Hopefully, they are not wrong about him being a bad guy...

Next time: Dan K house October 27. or sooner TBD.


----------



## Tilmamir (Sep 11, 2006)

You got that right -if he was not a bad guy, we are in deep doo-doo.

Actually, we are in trouble anyway. Even if he was evil, and we were the only ones who knew it, everyone (like the whole of the world) will be looking out for us. Most probably will anyway.

Perhaps we need to hide for a while!

We knew Felnoran was not a BBEG, but not about Ioun Kirdir. If HE is in the plot, then we just did what he wanted...

I am surprised, now more than before, that Miriam (Marne/Dion II sister) did not get to see him. Perhaps this plot is not in his knowledge?  

I hope Eli still favors us (or ignores us as usual) If we did good, perhaps Trailan, Gor'ion, and Miriam feel his blessing as clerics. Or perhaps they feel him remove himself from them?

We still know of the secret entry... How can we use that knowledge?


----------



## Gwaihir (Sep 11, 2006)

*DM Talk*

Friday Night was a (yet another) really good example of things not going like I expected. Nobody other than Steve-out of character, has shown the slightest interest in trying to find Felnoran. I was prepared for almost non stop combat, and got... no combat!

Still I think that those of you with elven blood are now hooked...

Bad elves, nasty bad elveses...


----------



## Gwaihir (Sep 11, 2006)

Tilmamir said:
			
		

> I hope Eli still favors us (or ignores us as usual) If we did good, perhaps Trailan, Gor'ion, and Miriam feel his blessing as clerics. Or perhaps they feel him remove himself from them?




He doesn't ignore, he just works through intermediaries, examples include:

All kinds of Saints
Dion II
Edmund
Bartholomew
Yourselves

etc.

It would be reasonable to assume that when the dust has cleared the clerics would have some idea of weal or woe.


----------



## Paeter (Sep 14, 2006)

woe will be a stupid attack on very well armed eli fearing folk who are also represented in person by a very pissed off paladinic monk of cuthbert........woe.........


----------



## Tilmamir (Sep 15, 2006)

first order of business next time:

RUN AWAY!

Grab the body! Priests, especially good ones, will try to ressurrect him immediately.

down the stairs
Randall casts obscuring mist in the crypt by the door, after we have passed first of course
Head for the crypt at the far NW corner, open the tunnel.

Hide the body behind the locked door. 
and run like Eli himself is chasing us down the tunnel to the pit/tree.

At the drop tube, Randall (bird), or Elbereth (bird), or Gor'ion can fly to the top with a rope to lift the others up.

Get to Alderweg: 
- write the Patriarch was EVIL manefesto.
- grow our hair long and get a wild look in our eyes, dont cut our fingernails...

Oh wait. The Manifesto is not a bad idea - explain ourselves.

Load up on supplies and teleport to the High Temple to make our plans?


----------



## Gwaihir (Sep 15, 2006)

Tilmamir said:
			
		

> first order of business next time:
> 
> - grow our hair long and get a wild look in our eyes, dont cut our fingernails...





This would certainly transform the campaign...


----------



## Gwaihir (Sep 15, 2006)

*First Order of Business*

Elbereth is going to be more central to the plot going forward. She is unable to play on OCT 6.

We play next on Oct 27. So it will be a long time before we play again.

So heres my proposal: Play without K on the 6th and I'll make sure (read do my best: see post # 112  ,above)the plot points that she is hooked into don't come up.

Feedback?


----------



## Gwaihir (Sep 15, 2006)

Gwaihir said:
			
		

> He doesn't ignore, he just works through intermediaries, examples include:
> It would be reasonable to assume that when the dust has cleared the clerics would have some idea of weal or woe.




Paeter

By weal or woe, I was more thinking of whether you are walking in ELIs good graces or not.

I am aware of your zest for thumping foes of good everywhere.


----------



## Paeter (Sep 18, 2006)

i more then understasnd what you ment i thought it funny to put it into gorion perspective.
where we play oct 6th gwahirs place sound good.  it close to work for me.  can come right after


----------



## Tilmamir (Sep 20, 2006)

I thogt Tilmamir's placcce kloser to your work then Gwaihir's. (G live n Jennison)
I vot fer Gwaihir's n-e-way

Why do you write so poorly, Paeter?

my Peter's first birthday today.
Also - adoption was finalized in court on the 12th!

Huzzah!


----------



## Paeter (Sep 20, 2006)

i writ poorly cause i do it quicke r then my fingerws can type i also have a iddy biddy keyboard and fat fingers


----------



## Tilmamir (Sep 21, 2006)

kynd ov funee 2 folow ths wa.
Y not spel the wA it sounds?

So, where on October 6 - really? 
Dan H of Dan K?

Dan K seems more realistic since his house is closer to his work (Holland - Jennison) We can start earlier? if he is prepared before-hand.

Steve is probably the hold-up since he works later than us and has to (yes really has to) shower before coming.

I can be at DK's by five - probably before DK.


DJH AKA Tilmamir


----------



## Gwaihir (Sep 21, 2006)

Lets play at my house on the 6th. 6PM. Plan everyone chipping in for pizza? That way theres less dinner related foolery.


----------



## Tilmamir (Sep 22, 2006)

I'll even chip in so all the women can meet at Craigs Cruisers.
That will give us quiet too.


----------



## Paeter (Sep 27, 2006)

dan k' 6pm  money for pizza.....got it


----------



## Tilmamir (Oct 3, 2006)

did we get EXP for last time?

Summary of where we are:

Just killed a man who looks like the Patriarch (assume he IS the Patriarch)
We are looking at the temple full of priests who were praying, now gasping is fear and dismay.

Randall whispers "ummm, did we set a plan for running?" and then yells:
"Grayblade is unhappy with his servant, Ignas, and wishes him dead! The sentance is carried out"
"guys, um lets RUN"


----------



## Gwaihir (Oct 4, 2006)

I do not believe XP was awarded. It will be awarded when you have a moment to stop and catch your breath.  Commence running...


----------



## Paeter (Oct 5, 2006)

the will of eli and cuthbert is done!!! f*** greyblade he's a bad guy too!!!

begin moving same way as elf


----------



## Tilmamir (Oct 5, 2006)

Sure - tell the priests he was not evil. 

Of course - we will pick up tomorrow having just done-the-deed.


So Paeter - when will the TacoBell reopen?


----------



## Paeter (Oct 11, 2006)

sooooooooo......finally out of that timeloop of battle, while cool, we have no cool new gadgets with which to kick a** in this technological future we are being sent to.  I want to have magic graphs available like in this one issue of dragon.  ill try to find it to give you some ideas gwahir


----------



## Paeter (Oct 13, 2006)

all right remember the number one rule about travelling way into the future where magic and technology are combined........realllllllllllyyyyyyyyyyyyy coooooooooooooooollllllllll loot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tilmamir (Oct 13, 2006)

show me the money!

no wait...

Show me the intelligent bumblebee, wielding a technologically/macically enhanced rapier of fireball, flying into battle at the direction of its master...

Stinger missle!

or


how about this magical item...
a boomharangue
- throw the item, and it rapidly spins making a flying arc out to a makimum of 300 feet.
- at 2/5 and 4/5 of the arc, the boomharangue detonates a sonic attack directly below it
- at 3/5 of the arc, the boomharangue taunts the people (1d6 people can hear) with a personal and very insulting message. The message ends with "oh bother, die." and detonates a delayed fireball.

see attached (view 100% size for clarity)


----------



## Gwaihir (Oct 16, 2006)

*Update for Zack - Still out there?*

In the last episode, the heroes are caught in a time loop, after they slay the Patriarch. They pop in and out of many scenes, including possible futures, (Weddings, Tournaments, Old age scenarios), and some past events relived. Always returning to the scene of the slaying of the patriarch, in which the adversaries change each time. 

Finally, they are pulled out of the loop by Dion II and Ioun Kirdir, to find themselves in a future that does not exist. Kirdir surmises that the Elves of the future somehow changed the past. 

Kirdir believes he  can repair it by using the Stone of Time, and artifact that has been missing since the fall of Eire. He has located the artifact 2000+ years into the future, and it prepared to send the group into the future to retrieve it...


----------



## Gwaihir (Oct 16, 2006)

*Next Session*

Friday October 27. (Steve's House?) is this confirmed, I'm not sure.
6PM ish?

Next -Next Time:

Sat November 11 4pm - Place TBD.


----------



## Gwaihir (Oct 16, 2006)

*On Line Characters*

Steve made a suggestion that all Characters be posted online.

Thoughts?


----------



## Tilmamir (Oct 16, 2006)

Steve did? Like, does he have internet now?


----------



## Paeter (Oct 17, 2006)

*posted?*

such as to ensure ablilty to play accuratly when gone?  if so sure


----------



## Gwaihir (Oct 17, 2006)

No internet for Steve - He said you could update his character for him. 

Playing characters accurately when the player is absent would be the #1 reason to do this.


----------



## Tilmamir (Oct 17, 2006)

will you (Gwaihir) set up the thread in the characters area?

I'll put Randall and Cal in.
DJH


----------



## Gwaihir (Oct 17, 2006)

All Set.

Please use this Thread to post your Characters


----------



## Gwaihir (Oct 18, 2006)

Confirmed Next Time: Playing at Steves House on Friday Oct 27. 6PM.  Tilmamir, Can you email directions there to Paeter?  Thanks


----------



## Gwaihir (Oct 24, 2006)

*Christmas*

Idea for Christmas:

How bout if everyone chips in 5 bucks and we buy a group copy of Players Handbook II?

It has additional feats, classes etc that we could use in the next campaign.

thoughts?


----------



## Paeter (Oct 26, 2006)

im in.

Gorion trades in all his valuables for high value gems and platinum.  also see what we can get out of church as far as finances to bring with us into the future.


----------



## Gwaihir (Oct 26, 2006)

I don't think thats possible. You are in the tower of Adlerweg, surrounded by a wasteland of nothingness.


----------



## Tilmamir (Oct 26, 2006)

actually, we are still in "the past" with Kirdier, about to be sent into the unknown future/present of dark elves.

I think we should take all our money and put it into a bank with interest. In, say, 2000 years one GP should be 434,936,836GP. Simple interest paid annually.

buy the evil dudes out...

LOL


----------



## Gwaihir (Oct 27, 2006)

Hmm, As I recall you are marooned in the top level of the keep at Adlerweg. Looking out the windows you see nothing but grey nothingness. Marooned in a future that doesn't exist.


----------



## Paeter (Oct 30, 2006)

i really luv the future.  im gonna continue my knowledge aquisition in tech. skill.  also, Gorion asks the pilot if they knew what else was on the island, ie other hanger and if they they can bomb remaining elves which are cornered in the one corner by fire walls.  Also is there one of the extra pilots in my plane?


----------



## Tilmamir (Oct 30, 2006)

*Assuming Zack might actually look at this...*

The party, having been in a "time/space stasis bubble" (refer to Star TreK, any episode...) with Kirdier and Marne, then sent back to Kirdier in the 2nd millinea, has now timeported to some time in the future where the dark elves rule.

Location, New Rhiannon (or Free Rhiannon), an island 1500 miles to the East of the Rhiannon map we were using.
Technology reigns and magic has been surpressed by the inquisition 400 years in thier past. Playing ignorant is kinda fun.

We are searching for the key of time, an artifact that can aid in manipulating time and set things right that we messed up. This object is supposedly a sphere of obsidian-like material, carved with runes, and incredibly heavy for its size. The reason we are here in the future is because Kirdier could find it / scry it here in the future, and this is the only time where there is still a resistance to the dark elves. All is almost lost (a usual situation forus to be in)

Last Friday, we armed ourselves with, get this, sidearm pistols, rifles, anti-tank grenades, hand grenades, and all sorts of ammunition. After a few days of practicing with these eapons, we signed on to a mission to steal four boats that move through the air and drop alchemical fireballs of incredible power (airplanes - bombers actually).

Arriving at night by submarine, we assaulted the base and decimated it. The funny part? Maybe twenty rounds of ammo were fired, and the rest was fireball, wall of fire, and lightning bolts. Almost all magic.

Well, we are flying back to Free Rhiannon, and await our next mission.


----------



## Gwaihir (Oct 30, 2006)

*Summary*

I do these more for myself now than Zack - I don't think hes listening.

The party is sent forward into the future by Ioun Kirdir- to the year 2444. Appearing in an alien and busy environment, of tall stone buildings and speeding carriages, sans horses, they retain their wits well enough to locate a used book store run by their contact - a chronomancer named Valentino, a gaunt greasy type who none-the-less seems intelligent and reliable.

The group finds that they are not on Rhiannon at all, but a a distant Island, calling itself Free Rhiannon. The continent is overrun by malevolent Elves under the leadership of a elf known as Malthius. Telling Valentino about their quest to find the Stone of Time, he sets up a meeting with the Free Rhianon military.

Colonel Biggs lays out a plan to capture 4 bombers on a remote island. Heavily armed with period weaponry, the group plus 10 pilots travels by underwater boat to the island and wreck havoc upon the defenses through the liberal use of fireball and flame wall spells. They capture the 4 bombers and take off to start the flight home.

Of course there is the question: What was in the other hangar?


Next Time:  I have Sat November 11 listed as the next time. I think Dave said he was unavailable that weekend.  My house?


----------



## Gwaihir (Oct 30, 2006)

Tilmamir said:
			
		

> All is almost lost (a usual situation for us to be in)





Someday I plan to run a campaign where the stress involves being able to make mortgage and tuition payments rather than save the world.

Oh, wait... thats real life.


----------



## Tilmamir (Oct 30, 2006)

Save the world is much better! LOL 

This world is lost already. (mortgage and tuition payments, as well as adoption payments, car payments, home repairs, car repairs, fix the barn, wash the dishes...)

If only we could be in deadly peril (of losing our income) and zap the guy in charge with a fireball and take his place!


----------



## Gwaihir (Oct 31, 2006)

Lets plan on a 7:00PM Start on November 11.


----------



## Paeter (Oct 31, 2006)

nov. 11, not sure but ill try?


----------



## Gwaihir (Nov 1, 2006)

Perhaps we should wait until December, perhaps the 2nd. I'll need to check.


----------



## Paeter (Nov 2, 2006)

i should know by thurs/friday


----------



## Paeter (Nov 2, 2006)

dec 2nd ok but not the 9th, company xmas party in kzoo, free room huge spread, raffle and door prizes.  kinda nice


----------



## Tilmamir (Nov 2, 2006)

let's just all take a vacation day, book the party room at Brann's, and play for a day.

sure beats this awfull job I'm sitting at.

quality smality - lets have fun instead of hearing whiny purchasing people.
Honestly, do I REALLY need some overpaid manager to tell me the severity number for a part 
1) catastrophically failing
2) making their cover fall
3) chopping off a finger
4) and incurring a huge lawsuit
should be calculated.

For non-quality people, it is like this.
"predict the chances of every possible scenario a wrench could be used and tell me if someone could get hurt"

Well, if I try to use a wrench as a high voltage connector, will I get electricuted?
WHY ASK!


so pick a day, a restaraunt, no spouses, unending chips and salsa and drinks, and lets kick some 'future' or 'minieval' or 'monster' bu..

Having a bad day I guess. DJH


----------



## Gwaihir (Nov 2, 2006)

It looks like 11 Nov is probably out for me as well. As soon as I figure out if the 2nd will work for mw, I'll post. Otherwise we might be looking at a weekday night between 12/26 and 12/29.

Thanks


----------



## Gwaihir (Nov 2, 2006)

I am unavaible Dec 2 & Tilmamir is unavailable on Dec 9.

How about one night between Christmas and New Years? Anyone have a preference?


----------



## Tilmamir (Nov 2, 2006)

Actually, I am available. Paeter is not.

However. 

Friday after Thanksgiving is free, I think. (no work)

I would have to see about December.
Samuel's adoption day is the 19th, so the 16th will probably be the party.
Samuels birthday is Dec 22, so that weekend is out.

Weeknights are usually free.


----------



## Tinuviel (Nov 3, 2006)

Around Thanksgiving probably works for me. Those early December dates are when I'll be working on final papers and exams and definitely should not take an afternoon/evening out for D&D. Between Christmas and New Years I will most likely be in Minnesota. Additionally, in January (2-20 or so) I'll be in England.


----------



## Paeter (Nov 3, 2006)

11th work for me at 730, saturday after thanksgiving i took off so it will work, as for future days need at least 2wks notice


----------



## Gwaihir (Nov 7, 2006)

I am available on Sat Nov 25. As long as most of us can be there, lets play!


----------



## Gwaihir (Nov 7, 2006)

Tinuviel said:
			
		

> in January (2-20 or so) I'll be in England.





Airfare = $575

Daily Tube Pass = 7GBP

Pint at the Pub = 4GBP

Interim in England = Priceless.

God Save the Queen.


----------



## Gwaihir (Nov 7, 2006)

Also please add your characters to the Character post. thanks


----------



## Paeter (Nov 15, 2006)

*Aboard plane*

I use my 20 charisma and my powers of persuation, diplomacy bluff and intimidate, to convince this bomber to return and bomb remaining part of island so that we can land or me and one other pilot can land and ivestigate second hanger.  I go so far as to pull rank, use of disguise self spell.


----------



## Tilmamir (Nov 15, 2006)

*also aboard plane*

Trailan:
I am a cute little butterfly ... I am a cute little butterfly ... I am a cute little butterfly ... 
/bump/ AAAAAH
canary, yes! I am a canary, I was meant to fly. 
/bump/ AAAAAH
NOT SO HIGH!

Randall:
I sure wish I could fly this fast!
/places a ball of fire just behind the wing and watches it disappear backward at 200 MPH/

/places obscuring mist in front of the plane and laughs when it gets sucked through the propeller and scattered into a thousand little vortexes/

if the other plane turns, listen to the little box that allows the pilots to talk to each other, and will want to follow.


----------



## Gwaihir (Nov 16, 2006)

There are no bombs aboard this plane.


----------



## Gwaihir (Nov 16, 2006)

Tilmamir said:
			
		

> Trailan:
> I am a cute little butterfly ... I am a cute little butterfly ... I am a cute little butterfly ...
> /bump/ AAAAAH
> canary, yes! I am a canary, I was meant to fly.
> ...





Huh???


----------



## Paeter (Nov 17, 2006)

i ask for a fly by so i can fire ball the area a few times.  and ask a pilot how daring he is, preferably one of the extras.


----------



## Paeter (Nov 17, 2006)

also ask pilot if he can talk to other planes and if so do they have bombs that we can use.


----------



## Tilmamir (Nov 20, 2006)

Planning on this Saturday: Nov 25
Where?

My house is available - Turkey leftovers anyone?
DJH


----------



## Gwaihir (Nov 20, 2006)

Lets plan on Dan Hs house on the 25th.

My wife and kids have other plans so we are free to play!


----------



## Gwaihir (Nov 20, 2006)

Per radio conversations, none of the other planes have bombs either.


----------



## Gwaihir (Nov 21, 2006)

I tt Dave last night. He is - surprise- not available. We'll still play unless we are missing others. He said he'd drop his stuff at Tilmamirs house sometime this week.


----------



## Tilmamir (Nov 22, 2006)

Got It.

Steve and Kathy are planning on it.
Nate?

Dan H


----------



## Gwaihir (Nov 22, 2006)

I'm planning on around 5:00PM - Play at 5:30?


----------



## Tilmamir (Nov 22, 2006)

sounds good.


----------



## Paeter (Nov 23, 2006)

no worries maann....i always reddy to play da game mann..


----------



## Paeter (Nov 25, 2006)

*what the healll*

so i get dave to heal me up, grab elf boy thru the intercom, grab a pilot and jump out over island, yeeaaah....weeeeeee


----------



## Gwaihir (Nov 26, 2006)

The last session:

The group turned the bombers and made several fireball straffing runs to kill more of the enemy. The returned to New Rhiannon and underwent "jump training" to practice parachuting into enemy territory.

Landing safely they located the School of Magic where the Stone of Time was thought to reside. They attacked through the bunkers and enventually-after some trouble with patrols and land mines- made their way up the curving staircase to the school, which was suspended in the trees.

They cut their way through the school and found a mage who gave them some trouble by summoning an earth elemental and a wall of stone. Fighting through these, they gave chase through an open window. Gorion was stunned and pinned to the roof, and Callitheus dominated to do the mages bidding. Although it was a near thing, they managed to kill the mage.

Magic he carries

Two Rings
Wand
Scroll
Heavy black obsidian sphere

XP:
3100 each except Dave who gets 1650.


----------



## Paeter (Nov 30, 2006)

WE of course taske it all fly the f___ out of there and then get mage boy to take us home.  we'll let the time masters pick npc girl up with the use of black obsidian sphere.  

side note:  even thogh i spent time blacked out and pinned, most enjoyable session, i like the future mixed with magic.  nothing like kicking some ass old school style....yeaaah!!!


looked at ph2, most feats look like you really have to give some fore sight into what you want your character to become at early stages.....pretty cool, didnt look at prestige classes or nothing.



i think i want to take leadership feat.....get a 8 th level henchman and 14  1st lv followers and like 6 2nd lv followers...how cool is that.


----------



## Gwaihir (Nov 30, 2006)

I got the PH2 yesterday. I am a bit dissapointed by it:

There are a 4 new classes: Knight, Beguiler (enchanter) and two others that have potential.

Lots of feats
and some spells

There is a hunk of the book that is cool- it gives ideas for modifying existing classes (instead of x ability at level 1 you can take x) and roleplay ideas for each class. This section would be cooler except it includes commentary on 6 classes that weren't in the PH. I was expecting better continuity with PH1. 

There is another  hunk of the book dedicated to letting characters rebuild thier characters mid campaign. Which we did more informally with Steves Character.

Still this book will open up some options for the next campaign.


----------



## Gwaihir (Nov 30, 2006)

Mental Note:

Nate likes BG2 type combat vs mages. (High Level mages aka butt kickers)


----------



## Gwaihir (Nov 30, 2006)

Lets talk more about the Leadership feat. 

I can't see you leading 20 guys through most of whats coming. And you don't really have a place to put them.


----------



## Gwaihir (Nov 30, 2006)

Heres for Future Dates :

SAT January 6
SAT February 10

Do these work?


----------



## Paeter (Dec 1, 2006)

lets try for jan. 6th


----------



## Tinuviel (Dec 2, 2006)

For me, the 6th no. Feb. 10 is  my birthday so there may or may not be some family-type stuff trying to happen. That's a long way away.


----------



## Tilmamir (Dec 4, 2006)

I think both dates are open.
I'm still game if K can't make it ( she won't make any dates in Jan anyway) as long as Dave can.


I agree with Paeter - last session (and all the technological setting) is cool. Our magic does seem to blow them away, once we understand the disadvantage we are at (no invisibility or shape changing to hide!) 

Of course, now we have to get out of there.
How about setting fire to the whole place and getting out ASAP?

Ah yes, Miriam...
Where is she?


----------



## Paeter (Dec 5, 2006)

who cares about m.  if i understand properties of time thingy in the hands of a cronomancer they can pick her up at will.  we just need to clear the boundaries of building and then use scroll.


----------



## Gwaihir (Dec 5, 2006)

Guys  & K:

I have some discussion about this with Tilmamir, but as we near the end of our campaign, and as I skim trhough PHII, I would like to start considering what the next campaign will be.

#1 Don't fret, I still envision 4-6 sessions in this campaign, perhaps more. Example - the last three sessions (to the futrue!)were a tangent based on you guys going to find Felnoran. I could have just let you find him, then move on, but I thought that a NPC as weighty as Felnoran deserved a bit more attention.

#2 I have a campaign in mind, set in a different world and a different environment (feel). However, should you guys make recommendations, or create a special party, that campaign could change. Example: If everyone wanted to play a dwarf, I would run a diffent campaign than what I currently have in mind, or a wizard, or a gnome, etc.

#3 I'm thinking of using gestalt again.  Yes/No?

#4 Do you like the Magic Item Cards? Y/N?

#5 I'm sensing that more combat is preferred. Y/N?

#6 Backgrounds will be required and I will help you develop them (should you need it). Thoughts?

#7 Any other rules changes or additions?

#8 Other comments?


----------



## Tilmamir (Dec 5, 2006)

Gori'on! I expect better from a cleric, even from an agressive  - full of saintliness - saint as Cuthbert. Miriam has been our traveling companion and friend for this past year. 
You would just toss her to the likes of these murderous elves? I thought Iun made it quite clear that, if we did not return together, the remnant would be stuck here.


----------



## Tilmamir (Dec 5, 2006)

I am game for Gestalt characters...

Magic Item cards are a good idea (expand into other equipment too?)...

Combat? I do not prefer the fighter character, but fighting is a cool way to show off other stuff. So, more combat would be OK, but not preferred.

Backgrounds: Bring on the world, and I'll put my character in it.

Other Comments: 
I love the way that Rhiannon grew deeper and more detailed as we played it. part of this, of course, is that I helped develop it. How many DM's allow that! Way Cool!

I like the way that we could, sometimes, also play parts of the game on-line. This allowed us to advance the adventure some, and keep it fresh in my mind. Playing monthly really breaks the continuity unless there is this kind of update.
I also realize that some of us are not online, or on infrequently. I just liked the on-line part too.

For character development ,and role playing interest - thought: perhaps adding a flaw to each character (limp, missing finger/eye, uncontrolable urge to sing/rhyme), and adding a gift or "knack" the character can do. (ie dwarf is able to carve stone fast and well or a ranger can cook anything and make it taste outstanding)


----------



## Gwaihir (Dec 5, 2006)

Tilmamir said:
			
		

> For character development ,and role playing interest - thought: perhaps adding a flaw to each character (limp, missing finger/eye, uncontrolable urge to sing/rhyme), and adding a gift or "knack" the character can do. (ie dwarf is able to carve stone fast and well or a ranger can cook anything and make it taste outstanding)





Couldn't agree more. Eveyone should consider this the next time they create a character-- whenever that may be.  (insert evil laugh here)


----------



## Paeter (Dec 6, 2006)

Gorion makes an int check and asks mage to do so as well.  what in fact did iun kirdir say in relation to the stone?


----------



## Paeter (Dec 6, 2006)

i;ve tried to insert such intrigue before into my carachter but some DM who will remain anonymous either rejected my ideas flat out or never capitilized on them.

Greybeard ---rage when see color orange

caracter with happy lisp, carachter with multiple personalities......

I do have my quirk figured out for my next character, and i do love gestlalt characters, dwarven with something wizardly about them.

Next Character will be the son of a famous dwarven SongSmith(Bardic Smith)  who decides to join the brother hood of the Stone Watchers,  A Mystic order of monks, instead of follow in his fathers footsteps.

THe Brotherhood combines wizardry/sorcery with the martial dicipline of the monk.
His hair is all in braids, some big some little-none the same size. His beard also is braided ito many different sized braids.  He wears a tork made out of Granite......


----------



## Paeter (Dec 6, 2006)

before i forget..

i Luv battles or action oriented adventure......get bored easily.......


also huge fan of the online stufff




if you hadn't noticed


----------



## Gwaihir (Dec 6, 2006)

Paeter said:
			
		

> THe Brotherhood combines wizardry/sorcery with the martial dicipline of the monk.
> His hair is all in braids, some big some little-none the same size. His beard also is braided ito many different sized braids.  He wears a tork made out of Granite......





This sounds like your current character.  Does it not?

Cool idea on Torc


----------



## Gwaihir (Dec 6, 2006)

My current plan is this:

Once we finish up Rhiannon Campaign (which could still last 4 to 12 sessions, depending on, um, what you guys do.)

Spend one session doing a 1 shot adventure.

Spend one session creating characters/Introducing new campaign

Off we go...


----------



## Gwaihir (Dec 6, 2006)

*Int Check*

Ioun Kirdir led you to believe that activating the scroll will allow you all to be pulled back.


----------



## Paeter (Dec 7, 2006)

bought new book.  complete mage......gonna change how i play new carachter because of prestige class.  gonna sorcerer1/wiz1, monk1/wiz2, monk2/wiz3, monk3/prestige1


----------



## Paeter (Dec 7, 2006)

yes i started page 6


----------



## Paeter (Dec 7, 2006)

yes kinda like current character but with new twists, no hammer, no paladin, staff or hands....maybe stone monk weapon or something we make up just available to the brotherhood


----------



## Paeter (Dec 8, 2006)

is the warlock and warmage available in new ph?  or in complete arcanum?


----------



## Paeter (Dec 9, 2006)

found warlock and warmage.  they are in complete arcane with the wu jen as new character classes, asked for that for xmas


----------



## Tilmamir (Dec 13, 2006)

*next game dates*

are we on, then, for Jan 6 and Feb 10?
djh


----------



## Gwaihir (Dec 14, 2006)

Yes, I'm planning on it.


----------



## Paeter (Dec 15, 2006)

how about tomorrow, my place 5-10?


----------



## Paeter (Dec 16, 2006)

new character idea race dependant on stats rolled, i've been planning him out for a while.  how he levels and everything.starts as mage/sorc.  all i am saying


----------



## Tilmamir (Dec 19, 2006)

K (Tinuviel) - you back for the break? Can we sneek a night in before you leave for England?
Anyone else game for a game?


----------



## Paeter (Dec 19, 2006)

thursday or friday(posibly, hard to say, saturday night probably not)


----------



## Tilmamir (Dec 19, 2006)

you're talking the 29th or 30th right?
this weekend is absolutely out.


----------



## Tinuviel (Dec 21, 2006)

Starting next week Wednesday I'll be gone for a wedding trip. I get back about the day before I leave for England, so unless it works this weekend (which it sounds like not) or Monday or Tuesday, I sadly don't think I can.


----------



## Gwaihir (Dec 21, 2006)

Lets plan on the 6th at my house. 

See you all then.

K- Stay out of the pubs long enough to say "Hi" to the Queen for me.


----------



## Gwaihir (Dec 23, 2006)

I am available on Thursday the 28th after 8pm at my house- guys only- if we can round up a game.

Merry Christmas


----------



## Tilmamir (Dec 27, 2006)

I can come, if everyone else is in...


----------



## Tilmamir (Dec 28, 2006)

I'm in - see you tonight


----------



## Gwaihir (Jan 2, 2007)

*Update*

Though I don't think Zack is paying attention any more:

The PCs return to current day (or Almost) to find that the Patriarch Ignace II has been slain,  (by them!) and has been buried and replaced by a new patriarch, their old friend Anselm.

Anselm seems to share the parties view of reality, as he endeavors to restore the church to its proper order. He relates to them a dream of crows, and identifies that two crows have been slain. Which leaves by both the parties and the Patriarchs accounts:

1. A warrior crow - presumably Zorin Greyblade
2. A crow bearing the vestiges of goverment. An agent has been dispatched to Malta to ferret him out.
3. A cowled crow - guessing that he has some connection to the exiled elves.
4. The large crow - reeks of the power of fallen Eire.

Noting that the party seems to have some affinity for bashing, Anselm sends them north to destroy Greyblade before an army led by the Knights of Malta gets there, to either eliminate him or ally with him. (their intent is unknown) and to try to locate the dark elves.

The party heads north, infilitrates Greyblades fortress, now largely ungaurded due to the destruction of the undead, and destroys, apparently, both greyblade and his consort, the lady of ruin.

*Next Time* 
Jan 6 - my house
Feb 10


----------



## Tilmamir (Jan 3, 2007)

Still at the Greyblade camp.
Should we take their bodies back? I think so, considering the evil nature of the people we have been dealing with, and the powers of undead or resurrection they may have. At least, they won't have the bodies... 

In fact, could we stabilize the "lady of ruin" and keep her bound and gagged alive to get more information out of her? If her stats are like ours, she is dying, but not necessarily dead (-Con).

With her alive, perhaps the giants will not kill us as readily ( dumb beasts, they still may try)

Also, perhaps the priests can glean more than we can from them, and confirm(?) their identity.

*************************************************************
Saturday (6th) --- 
Let's pull a Bastion!
1) get everyone of us out of the castle
2) Once we are out of the castle, one or two of us stand on top of a tower and set off some dazzle / flare / ball of fire to get all the giants attention. Draw them into the castle.
3) Randall or Gor'ion take the rod of dispell magic Randall has, fly below the castle, and dispell whatever is holding it up. It may take a few charges... Get the castle to fall. A 50-80 foot fall inside a stone building should do some massive crushing damage. Falling into a river may drown a few that survived the fall.
4) go gaseous or fly as fast as possible ad get out from under the falling castle.

Ha Ha teleport back to Antioch.


----------



## Gwaihir (Jan 3, 2007)

Is it fair to remind you that the 2nd part of the mission is to find some hints to help locate the exiled elves?

bad elveses, nasty bad elveses...


----------



## Tilmamir (Jan 3, 2007)

no it is not, but I remembered anyway.
LOL

I suspect we have a little time before the defence can read our playbook. 
right now - the QB sneak.
It may turn into either: a blitz or a hail mary.


----------



## Gwaihir (Jan 4, 2007)

My house Saturday. We'll eat at 5:30 PM then play.
Burgers on the Menu.


----------



## Zachian (Jan 5, 2007)

*Zach is alive*

I am still alive.  I haven't read the threads in a while but just went through the whole thing.  Man is the world of Rhiannon a big place.  

I am now a Financial Analyst for IBM.  I have been training for the past month and while I know some stuff still have no clue what I am doing.  Man do I have a headache.  

Anyway, thanks for the updates.  I enjoyed the light reading and hope all are doing well.


----------



## Gwaihir (Jan 8, 2007)

Great to hear from you Zach, glad that all is good in your world.

Update from Saturdays game:
After having killed the two individuals that they presume to be Zorin Greyblade and his consort, they begin to search the castle.

Here they defeat 5 pasty elves who attack the party.

In a bedroom, the come across a sword that radiates powerful magic and equally powerful evil. Uncharacteristically, they treat this sword with caution and are careful not to touch it. They pack it away for disposal later. They also find a chest full of gold and platinum and a book entitled Spellbook of Arcade Delsarrion.

Exploring further down into the castle, and carefully avoiding giants, the descend into the dungeons, here they locate a large globe permantly attached to a pedastle, runes on the pedastle lead the party to believe that this is a communication device. They do not activate it. Listening at the next door, they hear magic being spoken. 

Gorion leads the way by dimension dooring into the room, and the party finds themselves in combat with a demon with the torso of a female woman and the bottom of a large snake. She has six arms and wields six weapons. The battle is joined by another "dark" elf who appears in the room as if from nowhere. Once the demon is dealt with, He is easily dispatched by a _Powerword: Stun_ spell cast by Callitheus.

Further exploring the castle, the party discovers a chapel to an unknown dark elven deity. They _Hallow_ this area. Shortly after this, they hear loud noises from outside. They run to the top of the tower and look out, to see 16 hillgiants breaking the bridge/causway that leads to the castle. As Gorion lobs fireballs at the giants, Randall notices that a HUGE black dragon circles overhead. When the dragon dives and cast darkness on them, the party teleports home.

They turn the sword over to Fergus, Archbishop of St.Cuthbert for destruction.
The spell book turns out not to be a spellbook after all (or once was) but has been hollowed out and holds an expensive brooch. They party wonders if this was his phylactery...

*Next time: Feb 17 at Steves house.*


----------



## Tilmamir (Jan 10, 2007)

Hmmm,
eliminated: A crow reeking of undead (Delsarrian)
eliminated: A crow that moved into the head of the church position (Ignace)
eliminated: A warrior crow (presumably Zorin Greyblade... or the Lady of Ruin)
remaining...
1. A crow bearing the vestiges of goverment.  (unknown)
 . . . An agent has been dispatched to Malta to ferret him out.
2. A cowled crow - guessing that he has some connection to the exiled elves. (unknown)
 . . . should have used the crystal ball...
3. The large crow - reeks of the power of fallen Eire. (unknown)
 . . . Oh, my. I think perhaps a fight with an old dragon is in store for us.


----------



## Tilmamir (Jan 10, 2007)

*next actions?*

-What say we dig into the lost/stolen High Temple warehouse.
-We know where (for the most part)
-We have a powerful backer, for now, who may like the idea of getting some of this back.
-We may need to research what ths 'crow reeking of the lost power of Eire' was, what the power may be, what to do with dragons, and perhaps get a decent weapon that will burn a hole through a dragons heart, from very far away.


----------



## Gwaihir (Jan 10, 2007)

Per Edmund (should you ask him)

"What say we dig into the lost/stolen High Temple warehouse."
- we have plans underway as we speak along this line. Several preconditions need to be met and we are laboring toward meeting these.

"We have a powerful backer, for now, who may like the idea of getting some of this back."
- Your powerful backer, himself backed by the righteous might of Eli, is positively giddy about getting this stuff back.

"We may need to research what ths 'crow reeking of the lost power of Eire' was, what the power may be, what to do with dragons, and perhaps get a decent weapon that will burn a hole through a dragons heart, from very far away."

- I have set several Lorekeepers of St Macedone to the task. Thus far the Reeking Crow has proven to be a 'Phantom Menace" to coin a phrase.

Miriam: Don't we have several weapons that are designed to "burn a hole" through armor from at least a ways away?

Edmund adds: 
"We are preparing a delegation to go to the Elven Queen and inquire as to what they know about the exiled elves that are somehow tied up in all of this. I stress that this will be a diplomatic mission, we bear no ill will toward the overt elven people. I do not believe the dwarves you hang about with would be a good fit for this mission. Nevertheless, If you Randall, desired to accompany the delagation, this could prove helpful to us. Have you an interest?"


----------



## Gwaihir (Jan 10, 2007)

Off the record:

(I was surprised you left without fighting the dragon)

Offensively you guys have enough firepower to take pretty much any dragon. The trouble you would have is survivabilty. You would need to somehow survive his breath weapon. I expect taking on even the toughest dragon, at least a couple of you would survive long enough to take him down.


----------



## Tilmamir (Jan 11, 2007)

1-


			
				Gwaihir said:
			
		

> Off the record:
> (I was surprised you left without fighting the dragon)



While we will need to fight the dragon, standing on a 30 dia tower top was NOT a good place to do it. breath weapn or not, anything he did to us would certainly be to ALL of us.

In fact returning there is High on Randall's list of to do. he wants to use the crystal ball to talk to the enemy. Perhaps a name or location would come up.

2-
"Edmund, since you risked much for Keth (rest his [whispered 'very busy'] soul), do you trust him still? I just do not know his motives, other than himself."

3-
"Edmund, I would love to be on this delegation, as perhaps a few on my kin I remember are still alive. Elbereth, not being from this time, may also wish to go, as she can share memories (that I now have from the communion) with the Elven Queen."

Off the record...
Elves live to be 6-800. Randall's been out of the life of elves for 400+ years. childhood friends or traveling companions may now be leaders, or elders. Perhaps the Queen herself would be known to me? if not personally, at least in name.


----------



## Gwaihir (Jan 11, 2007)

1- A good point. Breath Weapon = very nasty.

2- Keth is not as well known to me as you might think. He obviously has a reputation as a deceiver and betrayer, which is well earned and admitted. However, His Holiness knows him well and trusts him. So, it strikes me as the right tool for the job.

3- I expect the delagation will leave shortly. Since we wish to keep it small, I have invited you only, though I debated inviting the quiet priest of Salix who accompanies you. As you say, there may be faces that are familiar to you. Do not let that distract you from the task at hand. In order to free this land from terror, we must eliminate the threat posed by the exiled elves.


----------



## Tilmamir (Jan 11, 2007)

" Holiness, I meant that my knowing some may not be a distraction, but a blessing. I am ready and able to leave whenever the party is.

If there is anything I should know before leaving, or any special aid or service I may perform, please let me know."

[ready and able to go to a side 'room' if a trip is in the works.]

"Gorion, how about we get that dragon hide to someone who can make something special out of it. Perhaps the Archbishop has connections which may make a few shirts, shields, or helmets out of the leather and scale. I believe we took quite a bit back with us..."


----------



## Gwaihir (Jan 11, 2007)

Lets play in this thread HERE.

Others welcome for observation.


----------



## Paeter (Jan 12, 2007)

*Gorion*

The g man wants to make some magic items. gloves of storing(2) bracers ac+2, these are to be made out of the black dragon hide i have.  hopefully some how i can transfer some sor of acid, ie black drgon brth wpn, resistance so in essence bracers +2 acid resisance 10 etc...make boots of spider climb(black drgn hide) acid resistance 10(can be cumulative).  also i will coer my shield (which kinda acts like a turtle shell) in the hide as well.  lets play it.


----------



## Paeter (Jan 12, 2007)

also want to see about combining the new necklace with my periapt


----------



## Gwaihir (Jan 12, 2007)

Resistances would not be cumulative.

How do you plan on combining the amulet with periapt?


----------



## Paeter (Jan 12, 2007)

somehow i would try to marry the two.  maybe making a broach of sorts.  the two sides closing into one whole.


----------



## Gwaihir (Jan 16, 2007)

*Picturing the Bald Tatooed dwarf in dragonhide slippers*

Creation of Magic Items:

The first three assume you have the Create Wondrous Item feat:
Gloves of Storing
Requirement: Shrink Item spell, Base 10,000GP per Glove, = 5000 GP + 400 xp, 10 Days

Bracers of Armor + 2
Requirement: 
Mage Armor Spell, Base 4000 gp, = 2000 GP + 160xp, 4 days.

Boots (er, slippers) of Spider Climbing
Spider Climb Spell, Base 4800 gp = 2400 gp +192 xp, 5 days

Because you have some of the raw material, i.e. Dragon Hide, I'll deduct some cost, however, this needs to net with the fact that you need to find a master leatherworker to fashion the items in question, He will be pricy and add extra time. The rules assume (AFAIK) that you have an existing masterwork item. So heres my judgement on what it costs to do these:

Glove of Storing  =        Shrink Item spell, 3750 gp + 400xp, 12 days
Bracers of Armor =        Mage Armor spell, 1600 gp + 160xp, 5 days
Boots of Spider Climb =  Spider Climb spell, 2000 gp + 192 xp, 6 days
it reasonable to assume that some of these times could overlap, so the whole shebang in 20 days.

Now for the Shield of Acid Resistance

If you just want to tie the hide over your shield, no problem, it'll cost 50 gp and no xp and give Acid resistance 2.

If you want to merge it with the shield to add acid resistance to you already magical shield, I'll let you do it this way:
7000 gp + Craft Arms and Armor Feat + 720 xp + resist energy spell will yield you a 10% Chance to merge an acid resistance 10 to your shield. I'll let you add +1% for every plus of intelligence. PLUS, for every 1000GP + 100 XP, I'll let you add 10% cumulative to the chance
Timing on this is 15 days + 1 day for every 10% you raise the chance. Fail and the shield and the dragon hide is ruined. 

Lets do the same thing with the Amulet and the Periapt. 10% base chance for 5000gp and 500 xp, +1% for every plus of intelligence, +10% for every 1000gp and 100xp you throw at it. If you fail, both items are ruined. This might not be so advantageous, since you don' really know what the amulet does (yet).

All this being said, if you are creating items for other party members, I'll let them contribute the xp.

PS - timing on Bag of Holding, is 2500 gp and 5 days to create. I'll assume that Randall can't wait for it - wait, I know he cant wait. I'll assume he still wants one and will get one through Edmund.


----------



## Paeter (Jan 16, 2007)

did gloves of storing go up?  in dm 3.0 they are market of $2200 so only $1100 to make?


----------



## Paeter (Jan 16, 2007)

slippers also only $2000 so only $1000 to make


----------



## Paeter (Jan 16, 2007)

So as i read it in the DMG 3.0

Spider climb slipers=$2000gp market so only $1000gp to make
Gloves of storing 2200gp so only 1100gp to make
Bracers AC+2= 4000gp market so only 2000gp to make.

also in the DMG 3.0 there is no xp requirement unless the spells to be cast have a xp value to them.  I already have mage armor and spiderclimb.  Shrink item is a 3rd lv spell which i assume i could easily trade for.  Non of these spells have xp requirements atached to them.  Furthermore they will take 1 day per 1000 of item.  so lets say i get an master leather worker to leather up my goods in 5 days.  it should only take 10 days for me to make them.

let me know what you think


----------



## Gwaihir (Jan 16, 2007)

I used the 3.5 rules. 
The way I read it, all magic items have xp cost, but I will check it tonight.


----------



## Gwaihir (Jan 17, 2007)

Consider it checked. I still read it as all Magic Item creation has xp cost.


----------



## Paeter (Jan 18, 2007)

i did realize later that they do have an xp cost.  my biggest question was in the cost.  3.0 costs seem to bee much cheaper.  especially for gloves of storing.


----------



## Gwaihir (Jan 18, 2007)

As if money is any object for this party.


----------



## Paeter (Jan 18, 2007)

yes but my personal funds are limited


----------



## Paeter (Jan 24, 2007)

*wanta try it?*

hey need you and dan to roll up first level getsalt characters.  will use your rhiannon races.  and because im boring standard dietes.


----------



## Paeter (Jan 24, 2007)

*Lets see*

The Country
Bregandonne:  Part of a larger continent Bregandonne lays in the  south east part of the continent of Riallnonn.  Protected from the rest of Riallnonn by the vast mopuntain range of the Pandes  Bregandonne has kept its independance from the Gua'uld Empire through its constance vigilence and ever readiness.  The mighty Citadel seat of 'The General' Stands guard over the only route through the Pandes.  Brigandonne is ruled by the council of 5.  This council consists of the Archmagus, the General, the Priest, the Druid, and the Elected.  Every Five years the council selects the leader from its members, also every 10 years the 'Elected' is chosen anew from the people of Brigandonne.

You two are recent graduates of the Avoral College.  Sons of the wealthy you have grown up with the knowledge that Brigandonne is always on Guard.  You two and your friend Shamus during your studies joined the Secret Society known as The Watchers.  This society works unseen to protect the freedom  that all citizens of Brigandonne enjoy.  Membership does not come with out cost.  Initiation fee of 10,000gp makes you a member and pays for the Tattoo of comunication that all members have on the inside of their left wrist.  This tattoo alows comunication among the watchers beinglimited to those you know.  When about to recieve a message the tattoo tingles so that you can, in essence answer it, hear the message.  This society is said to be run directly by the council of 5.  At any time a member may contact the leaders where upon the message is stored and then reviewed.

While you are great friends you all went your seperate ways after graduation.  Shamus owns and operates a tavern(high end) in Laketown, to the north  which sits at the base of The Mountain upon whose slopes High Tower sits.
High Tower seat of Archmagus.
Ritomelann seat of the Priest
The Vale seat of the Druid
The Citadel seat of the General
Baronel seat of the Elected.

Come up with Getsalt 1st level characters, business(fronts) and in which city they ar ein.

other cities:
Forest town
Crossings
Stone Keep
Diatonne
The Island


----------



## Gwaihir (Jan 24, 2007)

Paeter - 

This sounds cool. Why don't you set up your own thread for it though.

It'll be a day or two before I get a character ready.


----------



## Paeter (Jan 25, 2007)

Teach how to start my own thread


----------



## Gwaihir (Jan 25, 2007)

Click on Messageboards from the main screen
Then choose the Playing the Game forum
In the upper left corner is a button called New Thread.
Press it, pick a category and give it a cool title. 

Tada!


----------



## Paeter (Jan 26, 2007)

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=186459 is were we'll play


----------



## Gwaihir (Jan 30, 2007)

For the next campaign: seafaring/swashbuckling at the edge of the Amedio Jungle - and beyond, 

Seafaring and all that that entails will be a large part of it.
as will exploring and discovering.

What kind of character would you play with Gestalt classes?

without gestalt classes?


----------



## Paeter (Jan 31, 2007)

Getsalt....rouge/mage  rouge/sor  rouge swashbuckler

non getsalt  wu jen or rougue


----------



## Tilmamir (Feb 14, 2007)

next campaign:
does not matter.
Seafaring and exploring... hmm

perhaps I can to look into some special classes 

ranger line - explorer, jungle focus
magic line - seafaring relates 
. . .  wind control, water specialize, sea animal
rogue line - pirate? AARRRRR!
fighter line - ropemaster / swordsman : acrobatic ability 
. . . for fighting on rolling ship.
bard or loremaster - insight into 'the beyond'
. . . could be fun to learn some sea songsalong the way...

I tend toward ranger rogue.

so, DJH thinks
Human Fighter / Loremaster 
- ropemaster?
- lore of sea chanties and legend?

lets talk GM


----------



## Gwaihir (Feb 14, 2007)

DJH: The pirate is probably not such a good idea. Perhaps a sailor?

Fighter/ Wizard or Fighter/Cleric working toward Loremaster would be cool.

As for special classes - there are a few new ones for the campaign

Archivist - Wizard-like Cleric
Mystic - Sorcerer-like Cleric

also most stuff from the PHII and Complete Mage & Complete Arcane that Nate has.
Steve was talking about getting Complete Warrior.

Depending on how fast you deal with the remaining crows, we are still a ways away from the next campaign.


----------



## Gwaihir (Feb 14, 2007)

Reminder:

We are playing Saturday at Steve H house - figure 5:30PM?  I haven't confirmed time with Steve though.


----------



## Tilmamir (Feb 15, 2007)

Steve confirmed 5:30 eat
- Sally was making ... I forget
- no children around this time.

Has anyone talked to Dave?

I am planning on being there closer to 5:00


Steve suggested in the next campaign, his character and mine could be brothers.
Cool idea if we want to play a lot of brotherly sparring.
A bit harder if he is an elf and I am an orc...

LOL


How about mystic/fighter?
I think a 'mystic' character as a lofty/other-worldly head in the clouds type
How would that jive with fighter?
Better with cleric? or is that the same as saying Cleric/Cleric?


----------



## Gwaihir (Feb 15, 2007)

Tilmamir said:
			
		

> A bit harder if he is an elf and I am an orc...




If your dad (or mom) was really promiscuous you could be 1/2 elf and 1/2 orc!

LOL


----------



## Gwaihir (Feb 15, 2007)

Essentially there will be four 'religious' classes:

1. Cleric - standard PH-  think adventuring priest.

2. Mystic - Based on the "Favored Soul" class, except I don't want to buy the book.
    Mechanically, Has a limited spell list but can cast more spells per day than the cleric. Think Sorcerer class, but with divine spells.
   I guess I think of this class as perhaps eschewing organized religion, Perhaps carrying Celestial blood, or specially blessed at birth.

3. Archivist - essentially a Wizard, but casting Divine Spells. Also has some other special abilities. Definately tied to organized religion - but a scholar, rather than an adventurer. 
   Its an official class - look here:
http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/ex/20051007a&page=3

4. Good old Paladin. Standard except I'm changing the warhorse rules.

If you play a Mystic/Cleric, it be similar to a Sorcerer/Wizard, you'd keep two distinct spell lists. It would be a bit difficult from a background perspective- but if you were creative you could pull it off.


----------



## Gwaihir (Feb 15, 2007)

*Some other changes for the next campaign (im thinking of)*

Another concept that will be used in the next campaign is the concept of being exalted.
It comes from the Book of Exalted Deeds that I got for my birthday.
   Essentially any character can choose to be exalted-means being really good to a way higher standard than normal- through the use of a simple cermony at most churches.
   An exalted character gains access to new prestige classes, feats, and spells. (perhaps even some bonus ones) The downside is that once you violate your status, you loose all benefits and can never go back (probably)

  I'll be giving skill points for background, 4+int bonus, that can be assigned to Craft or Profession skills, very much the same as this campaign, except that I will expect they be directly tied to the characters background.

  In addition to what they did in the Rhiannon Campaign, 3 hero points buy a feat.

  magic item identification is a skill check now (spellcraft)


----------



## Gwaihir (Feb 15, 2007)

Tilmamir said:
			
		

> Steve suggested in the next campaign, his character and mine could be brothers.




You would also have to have much of your background in common - district for example.


----------



## Paeter (Feb 15, 2007)

Pretty sure i will be a sorcerer/something


----------



## Paeter (Feb 15, 2007)

How do i get to steves again?


----------



## Gwaihir (Feb 15, 2007)

Call me tonight.


----------



## Gwaihir (Feb 16, 2007)

Next campaign ramble (cont)

Ability scores will be lower. 4d6 drop lowest - 6 times arrange in any order.

I am leaning toward Gestalt with limits:

- A class may exist on only one side of the equation.
   example:
     1: Wizard/Rogue
     2. Wizard/Fighter
     3. Monk/Fighter
     4. Monk/Wizard
   would not be allowed
- no more than three classes can be used (so the above example no-go also)
- A prestige class replaces both sides of the equation.


----------



## Paeter (Feb 17, 2007)

what you must reeeaaallllly clarify what you mean!!!!!  cause you confusing, i can only imagine what dave would glean from that vauge statement


----------



## Gwaihir (Feb 19, 2007)

*Update from Last Time*

The party + Delianir and - Miriam went to the Cuthbertian Ruins in the Cleydon Forest Via the tiny town of Greenheight.

In Greenheight, they encountered a suspicious elf, whom Delianir said had died a couple years previously.
At the Cuthbertian Ruins, the dispatched several Bugbears, captured a few and did battle with the mysterious elf, who almost did Trailen in.

After interrogating a bugbear captive, they moved north to an abandoned monastery in the mountains. Catching many bugbears in the courtyard in front of the building, they incinerated them using fireballs and walls of fire.

Entering the building, they fought a stone spider construct, then did battle with an orc who wielded druidic magic. He summoned many animals to aid him, but the party managed to defeat him.


Next Time - March 17 - Daves House


----------



## Paeter (Feb 21, 2007)

just bought complete scoundrel and warrior


----------



## Gwaihir (Feb 22, 2007)

I figured youd get the scoundrel book sooner or later.


----------



## Paeter (Feb 25, 2007)

But of course...i think new character will be sorc/fighter/rouge


----------



## Tilmamir (Mar 1, 2007)

Hmmm.

Mystic - fighter

would that be allowed? I do not get this


> - A class may exist on only one side of the equation.
> example:
> 1: Wizard/Rogue
> 2. Wizard/Fighter
> ...




Would mystic be prestige, and cover both sides?

mystic, in DMG, is the slowest advancing class.
a mystic/fighter would have quicker HP advancement, better attacks, etc... while allowing the mystic side to live long enough to travel.


----------



## Gwaihir (Mar 1, 2007)

Mystic / Fighter would certainly be allowed, though if you picked a pacifistic deity (are there any in D&D?) it would not.

the Mystic we will use isn't in the DMG, its essentially a spontaneous divine caster, similiar to the sorcerer. 

I haven't done a good job of splaining the one class per side thing so I'll try again.

I think of each half of a gestalt level as a side of the equation, maybe a scale is a better word, so at first level, Seraf Sedgemarra is a Cleric/Bard or Cleric on one side of the scale and bard on the other.

Lets say he takes Cleric/Wizard at Second level. All OK
Lets say he takes Monk/Wizard at Third (so overall hes Cleric 2/Wizard 2/Bard 1/Monk 1 - still good)
At fourth level he chooses Cleric/Monk. ( this would be not allowed  since now Monk exists on both sides of his class scale.If he flips it then wizard exist on both sides) This is probably not a really big deal, but it offends my sense of order/makes stuff hard to calculate.

Everytime I think about Gorion's stats  I get a headache since he violates this "rule"

I'm thinking about dropping the other limitations, at the moment though.

I have also considered - using Prestige classes for the Paladin and Ranger ( and Bard?) I am leaning against this, since they are only 3 of like 100 core classes currently available with all the extra books.


----------



## Gwaihir (Mar 1, 2007)

I could see a mystic/fighter have a background such as:

was a sailor and saw a vision while drowning- found himself alive and specially blessed.
was a noble and snuck into a temple on a dare and confronted real divinity.
was a new but zealous mercenary and had a "damascus road" experience.
a poor boy trying to scrape by before discovering his great-Grandfather was a celestial being.

I see the mystic as being  untrained but charismatic, pious but unstructured.

Perhaps this character is Exalted?


----------



## Gwaihir (Mar 1, 2007)

For Paeter - 


You can play anything you want (pretty much) but you must be able to fit in with the party.

How about a Paladin?


----------



## Gwaihir (Mar 2, 2007)

I'm thinking the Mystic probably has access to one Domain at first level and maybe adds another at 4th, 8th and 12th. They would need to be reasonably correlated with the deity you select.

I'm thinking of allowing some sort of familiar at some level 2nd or 3rd maybe. (A celestial rat?)

I'm also thinking of allowing the Mystic to select spells known from the cleric/druid/paladin spell lists. - any of the three.


----------



## Tilmamir (Mar 2, 2007)

Gwaihir said:
			
		

> I could see a mystic/fighter have a background such as:
> 
> was a sailor and saw a vision while drowning- found himself alive and specially blessed.
> was a noble and snuck into a temple on a dare and confronted real divinity.
> ...




Oh yeah!
How about this
Adam was a noble and snuck into a temple on a dare and confronted real divinity. 
He was given three tasks to do. X Y and Z

He did X and Y. Did not want to do Z.
Running away on a ship. In a terrible storm, it sank. He saw a vision while drowning. Large fish swollowed him, spit him up on shore. He found himself alive. 

Task Z involved killing (mercenary style) some noble, and drinking some of the blood.
once done, the celestial blood mingled with his own and ... realizing "he was my father," was blessed by the deity.

o.k. a bit over the top.
back to work


----------



## Paeter (Mar 6, 2007)

all right jonah

im still thinking human
sor as main with fighter and rouge as other side


----------



## Gwaihir (Mar 6, 2007)

Paeter

What sort of background are you thinking of?


----------



## Gwaihir (Mar 7, 2007)

I had this thought of a high-level campaign that might be fun to run sometime:

It combines the League of Extraordinary Gentlemen concept with the situation that our current (Rhiannon) heroes once found themselves in.

The royal chapel is decorated with statues of legendary--even ficticious--heroes. In a time of crisis, the king ( or priest, whatever) asks his god to deliver them. this the god does by animating several of the statues. Each legendary hero has his own background and baggage. They must learn to work together to thwart whatever the threat is. It would be cool if the the threat turned out to be some force everyone believed to be ficticious as well.


----------



## Tilmamir (Mar 8, 2007)

as long as we can get the (ficticious) submarine, toys, and ability of the hero.
That would be a blast, for a few sessions - year.


Heard you are leaving / left JCI  ???


----------



## Gwaihir (Mar 8, 2007)

I'll think about running a short campaign along these lines.


----------



## Gwaihir (Mar 8, 2007)

The real trouble with running this sort of campaign is that it would rely so heavilly on backstories.

While I believe I could get or encourage 3/5 of you to contribute workable backstories, the other two would be sparse.


----------



## Tilmamir (Mar 10, 2007)

it appears SH and DH can not make it to the next session on the 17th.
Wives determined that the other party was more important (a couples bridal shower)

pthththththt 

so how about the following saturday, the 24th?


----------



## Gwaihir (Mar 10, 2007)

The only way any bridal shower is more important than D&D is if it is yours.

This sort of thing bugs me with Annes Family too. Somehow they have the notion that Family trumps other, even when the other was scheduled long before. 

24th is out for us.- 31st?


----------



## Tilmamir (Mar 12, 2007)

You went to Anne's bridal showers?
I bet not.

Cheryl's did not trump D&D or anything else 'cause I was not invited.

Who started thinking men WANT to go to these?
That said, my mom (the hostess of the shower) called to beg us to come the next day and was very relieved we were coming. Why? you ask (and even if you did not)

because my aunt would have given her grief because we did not come. (Mrs. prissy soiree' lady) even though her four children and their spouses can not come. 
Half a country away vs/ D&D that night... we have the better excuse!

anyway - perhaps the 31st. I'll check


----------



## Tilmamir (Mar 12, 2007)

where has nate been?
Paeter?


----------



## Gwaihir (Mar 12, 2007)

the only bridal shower I have ever been to was a couples shower for Anne & me. She had one or two others that were sans men.

Most of the other times I have been instructed to make myself scarce.


----------



## Gwaihir (Mar 12, 2007)

I RP a battle with him over the phone friday night. So he is still working on the PBP.


----------



## Tilmamir (Mar 12, 2007)

how about Friday the 16th? a late night session?

The 30th, I will be driving a group (YPS) to Chicago for a spring break trip.


Gwaihir...
[sblock]Cheryl is looking into taking the the boys via Amtrak to Chicago, and we come back later that day or the next.

You, Anne, and/or your boys interested?

Looks like there are no 'special rates' left, unfortunately. 
It's about $70 for ( [1 adult] + [1 child], + (1 infant <2] )
[/sblock]

gwaihir - again
[sblock] you got a new e-mail for work? Or are you sticking to the home address?[/sblock]


----------



## Gwaihir (Mar 12, 2007)

I'm game for Friday D&D if everyone else - or most- can play. It would need to be later and not at my house. Can you check with Steve/Dave? Where would you want to play?

Chicago is not a possibilty. Anne has something going with her mother/divorced sister in the morning. So long as it is warm, downtown Chicago would have been fun.

As soon as I get the new work email, I will email it to you.

Good luck with the YPS.


----------



## Gwaihir (Mar 14, 2007)

I checked with Dave and Nate
We are on for Friday 16th at 8pm at Daves house.
Bring some Munchies - else dave suggested we chip in for pizza.



My wife has to study -so she will be unavailable - Kimmie asked if the women were coming too and I told her "no,"


----------



## Gwaihir (Mar 15, 2007)

Steve is in for Friday at 8 - Daves house. Sally is out of town.


----------



## Tilmamir (Mar 15, 2007)

I'll be there too - still waiting for K, but regardless, its on.

did we get XP for the last few times?
just need to know if Randall can level up?


----------



## Gwaihir (Mar 15, 2007)

No xp yet. Probably after you finish the bugbear place adventure.


----------



## Gwaihir (Mar 17, 2007)

In last nights session, the Heroes briefly recovered from the beating handed out them by the orc druid (you should have seen the other guy) before reviving him and interrogating him about the location of the sundered tribe.

The orc claimed to be a slaver who sold members of the bubear tribe to the elves for use as soldiers. Though he claimed not to know where the elves were located, he said he knew someone who did - a slaver from Arras named Clef.

Interrupting this discussion was a strange sound from outside that turned out to be a massive black dragon, and though this battle was protracted and long, the party weathered it well and killed the beast with a well timed Power Word: stun. The orc druid escaped during this battle.

Returning Victorious to Arras, with a lead, the party rested while Gorion went in search of Clef. Finding Clef the Kobold, Gorion attempted to apprehend him, but paid with his life when Celf's Ogre bodygaurd proved too much for him.

*[size=+1]RIP: Gorion[/size]*

XP:8000

Next time: April 21?


----------



## Tilmamir (Mar 19, 2007)

Paeter, what the heck were you thinking?

"Duh, Ill go and interrogate this kobold with a massive bodyguard. Maybe I'll just punch him first. to let the giant orc get in the next (and killing) blow."

now, if you had the phoenix, you could be reborn.
Then it could kill you five or six times before you got in enough damage, and perhaps starting the store on fire, to hurt him a little. Of course, Kref, the one we are after, would be long gone.

Perhaps Cuthbert (not the traditional D&D one, the one in our campaign) will see your actions think it funny enough to want to see it again, thus think you fit for some kind of spontaineous ressurection, but I hope it is as a bald, white, mishaped dwarf female with nasty nose and ear hair.

Hail Gori'on the bravest stupid paladin I've ever met.
R.I.P.


----------



## Gwaihir (Mar 19, 2007)

I think its just you and me on this thread now.


----------



## Gwaihir (Mar 19, 2007)

OK that has to be one of my top 10 d&D moments (for which paeter is responsible for more that a few)

In no particular order:

1. Nate getting toasted by the Slaver/Henchmen
2. Nate getting toasted by goblins. (they have monk levels?)
3. Nate getting toasted by a recently ressurrected evil high priest
4. Boes getting toasted by the whole town after murdering the candlemaker
5. Seeing Steves face when he found out his mentor was a Bad guy.
6. Having the party meet up with their Deboer campaign counterparts.
7. Ward turning into a tree and dropping himself on a dragon.
8. Nate asking Ward (Gern) if he wanted to bathe together.
9
10.


----------



## Paeter (Mar 20, 2007)

are you gonna try an talk with hte dead sir

I was thinking that even though he is a slaver that an ogre doesnt have the diciplne to be a 12 level anything.  I was thinking 5-8th level ogre and some sort of magic casting kobold.  its only to bad i didnt have any spells left to dimension out of there


----------



## Tilmamir (Mar 21, 2007)

Ah ha!
that is why the rest of us were resting.

No, we are not going to try to talk with the dead. 
And, we do not even know he is dead yet.
And, if we knew he was dead, we would have to find his body.

And - meta game, our DM never does the expected, including high level ogres. Actually, a powerful stupid ogre with a magic weapon could just as easily taken Gorion out.


----------



## Gwaihir (Mar 21, 2007)

Tilmamir said:
			
		

> Ah ha!
> 
> meta game, our DM never does the expected, including high level ogres. Actually, a powerful stupid ogre with a magic weapon could just as easily taken Gorion out.



Hmm this is interesting, since I think that I am highly predictable. But then again, I know what is going to happen.

Well, er, except when Paeter does something that stuns me greatly - like last time.


----------



## Gwaihir (Mar 21, 2007)

It seems reasonable if you hang around Arras long enough, that you will hear some rumors of the crazed dwarf that bought the farm trying to rob the kobold shop keeper. 

Then again it did occur in the shadiest part of town, where maybe this is more common than I think.


----------



## Gwaihir (Mar 21, 2007)

Paeter said:
			
		

> I was thinking that even though he is a slaver that an ogre doesnt have the diciplne to be a 12 level anything.  I was thinking 5-8th level ogre and some sort of magic casting kobold.  its only to bad i didnt have any spells left to dimension out of there




If its ANY consolation, you were close to taking out the close to taking out the ogre -30%- of hit points left. And he did critical you...


----------



## Tilmamir (Mar 21, 2007)

dead, deceased, done, toasted, whacked, laid low, former dwarf, living challenged, stone cold hunk of skinny bald dwarf. With a redder than before cloak.


Phone Interview last night went outstandingly well. Phase two - in person - soon, in Milwukee


----------



## Gwaihir (Mar 21, 2007)

Hopefully the company in Milwaukee is not JCI.


----------



## Paeter (Mar 21, 2007)

ahhhh, but soon i will be back in a different form, well kinda, ahahahahahahahaahaahahhahahaahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahaahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhaahahahahhaahhaahhahaahahahahahahha   ha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tilmamir (Mar 21, 2007)

Gwaihir said:
			
		

> Hopefully the company in Milwaukee is not JCI.




do you actually think I would go to JCI?

that would be a stupis as, well, attacking a slaver kobold with a large ogre bodyguard.


----------



## Tilmamir (Mar 21, 2007)

Paeter said:
			
		

> ahhhh, but soon i will be back in a different form, well kinda, ahahahahahahahaahaahahhahahaahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahaahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhaahahahahhaahhaahhahaahahahahahahha   ha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




looking forward to whatever your new character looks like. Really.

The bald dwarf was quite unique.


----------



## Paeter (Mar 21, 2007)

and if id a won it would be me praises you would be singing


----------



## Paeter (Mar 21, 2007)

not done yet but soon........soon.......


----------



## Gwaihir (Mar 22, 2007)

Something like this?

HAIL to the the bald dwarf warrior!
HAIL to the kobold basher!
HAIL! HAIL! to Go-ri-on
The baddest dwarf of all.

HAIL to Cuthbert's Avenger.
HAIL to wielder of the Hammer.
HAIL! HAIL! to Go-ri-on
The baddest dwarf of all.


----------



## Gwaihir (Mar 22, 2007)

Paeter said:
			
		

> ahhhh, but soon i will be back in a different form, well kinda, ahahahahahahahaahaahahhahahaahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahaahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhaahahahahhaahhaahhahaahahahahahahha   ha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




No French Accents.

I will not role play with zee french peas.


----------



## Tilmamir (Mar 22, 2007)

[to the "university of michigan fight song"]
[sblock]
© Louis Elbel/The Regents of the
University of Michigan

Written 1898

http://www.mgoblue.com/sounds/victors.wav

Now for a cheer they are here, triumphant!
Here they come with banners flying,
In stalwart step they're nighing,
With shouts of vict'ry crying,
We hurrah, hurrah, we greet you now,
Hail!

Far we their praises sing
For the glory and fame they've bro't us
Loud let the bells them ring
For here they come with banners flying
Far we their praises tell
For the glory and fame they've bro't us
Loud let the bells them ring
For here they come with banners flying
Here they come, Hurrah!

Hail! to the victors valiant
Hail! to the conqu'ring heroes
Hail! Hail! to Michigan
the leaders and best
Hail! to the victors valiant
Hail! to the conqu'ring heroes
Hail! Hail! to Michigan,
the champions of the West!

We cheer them again
We cheer and cheer again
For Michigan, we cheer for Michigan
We cheer with might and main
We cheer, cheer, cheer
With might and main we cheer!

Hail! to the victors valiant
Hail! to the conqu'ring heroes
Hail! Hail! to Michigan,
the champions of the West!
[/sblock]

HAIL to the the bald dwarf warrior!
HAIL to the kobold basher!
HAIL! HAIL! to Go-ri-on
The baddest dwarf of all.

HAIL to Cuthbert's Avenger.
HAIL to wielder of the Hammer.
HAIL! HAIL! to Go-ri-on
The baddest dwarf of all.

HAIL ! to the victor valiant
HAIL ! to the conqu'ring pal'den
HAIL ! Hail! to cuthbert's own
the smasher and BAD!

HAIL ! to the victors valiant
HAIL ! to the conqu'ring bald dwarf
HAIL ! HAIL ! to cuthbert's own,
the champion of the dust!


----------



## Paeter (Mar 22, 2007)

HE wiel not hav a freeanch acceant, misiuer Dungeoon Maester.  THeat isz manely becauase he izz not a hafflin.


----------



## Gwaihir (Mar 23, 2007)

Hmmm ... so if halfling have french accents presumably Dwarves have Scottish ones.
Of course the upshod of all this is that in Nates campaign, the equivalent of the shire is the rudest place around, rather than than a pastoral outpost of simple living.

Oh well. We'll always have Paris...

Not with JCI any longer. no more emails to that address.


----------



## Tilmamir (Mar 26, 2007)

when are we playing again?
I may be out of town a bit.

Ok, a lot.

Well maybe forever.

Let you know next week.


----------



## Gwaihir (Mar 26, 2007)

April 21.


----------



## Zachian (Mar 31, 2007)

*I think you guys have lost it*

You 3 are not the only ones reading/posting here.  I check it every once in a while to read updates on the gaming sessions and what not.  

Life is going, although IBM is sucking the life out of me.  I am actually looking for a different job as I am not liking my current one.

Hope all you guys are doing well.


----------



## Gwaihir (Mar 31, 2007)

Hey Zackian

Great to hear from you. 

I started a new job last monday (new company) and I know Tilmamir is looking also. 

Hope you find something you like.

DK


----------



## Tilmamir (Apr 2, 2007)

Tilmamir just found the one he likes. Moving to Milwaukee SOON.
I should still be in on the April 21 date, but need to discuss others.


----------



## Gwaihir (Apr 2, 2007)

Congratulations -- Will miss you.

Feel free to bow out on April 21. (you are welcome obviously) Your life is gonna be nuts until you get settled over there. Mine is and we just considered a city change with the job change.


----------



## Paeter (Apr 4, 2007)

Wow, id luv a new job but not really looking to relocate and i dont have kids, you people are nuts, gwahir, new job is in same city as old one, why relocate there.....you would become one of them...............no alchohol sales on sunday, even jesus drank!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gwaihir (Apr 4, 2007)

its amazing what you will do to feed, clothe, & house your family. But I have no desire to move closer to work.

Jesus also walked on water, but it doesn't mean I'm walking to Milwaukee.


----------



## Tilmamir (Apr 4, 2007)

Ha ha Ha ha Ha ha Ha ha Ha ha Ha ha Ha ha Ha ha Ha ha Ha ha 

ba dum  crash!


Yes - and this will be hard for Cheryl because she LOVES her job. The kids, no problem as they are young enough.

It's not about the money, but it sure helps.
25% pay increase with another 10-15% in profit sharing. That is over $70K
Plus, I like the people, and the job is interesting.
And, there is room for advancement.

Oh, and Cheryl got a call from a nature center already. We dropped off her resume at three centers last Saturday, and there are five more in town. I do not think her getting a job will be a problem.


About the 21st... Where were we. Just returned to Arras, right? Oh yes, the suicide. I remember now.

DJH aka Tilmamir


----------



## Paeter (Apr 7, 2007)

but i will be back better and badder.  Not sure quite how he will play out but the basics are set and kickin yayea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gwaihir (Apr 12, 2007)

Nate

Pls Come up with some background about how your monkness fits in with the church. i.e there is no eastern world for it to come from. Keep in mind that Miriam also followed this path, as did --to a limited extent-- your previous guy. My preference is that there aren't many monkish traditions, but only one or two.

I'm working on magic items for your new guy - and considering if he should have a young apprentice named Obi-Wan Kenobi.


----------



## Paeter (Apr 13, 2007)

Fine, He comes from an ancient sect of the cuthbertian monks, one thought to long ago have perished.  The monks had no contact with those in the south due to the plauge of undead.  Instead of fleeing like the lilliy hearted elves, the sect of monks led by the venerable You'Da, instead held fast and defended their traditions and monastary deep in the mountains to the north.


----------



## Gwaihir (Apr 13, 2007)

Paeter said:
			
		

> Fine, He comes from an ancient sect of the cuthbertian monks, one thought to long ago have perished.  The monks had no contact with those in the south due to the plauge of undead.  Instead of fleeing like the lilliy hearted elves, the sect of monks led by the venerable You'Da, instead held fast and defended their traditions and monastary deep in the mountains to the north.




Hmm, this sounds precisily like what I was trying to avoid, many small scattered monk traditions. Also I don't think it possible that a monastery would have survived without outside contact for 400 years in  the midst of undead malaise. Especially if celibacy is a monkish requirement.


----------



## Paeter (Apr 14, 2007)

who said monks where celibit, lawful marriage, just with highly trained people who dont worry about who left up the seat.


----------



## Paeter (Apr 14, 2007)

if not good enough i am a wandering monk of cuthbert.  I hold to no monastry, a wanderer am i.  Though i  believe in cuthbert and follow his tenants i am more of a rouge monk who fights his own personal battle against evil


----------



## Gwaihir (Apr 16, 2007)

He should be part of a religiious order- not a loaner. 

Miriam was a Monk as well. She needs to be tied into what you come up with as far as monk traditions. If you don't feel like being this creative, I will come up with a backstory for Saturday.

A monks power flows from personal discipline, masteryof his mind. He doesn't need to be celebate, but he should be an Ascetic. By Definition:

as·cet·ic      
–noun 1. a person who dedicates his or her life to a pursuit of contemplative ideals and practices extreme self-denial or self-mortification for religious reasons.  
2. a person who leads an austerely simple life, esp. one who abstains from the normal pleasures of life or denies himself or herself material satisfaction.  
3. (in the early Christian church) a monk; hermit.  
5. rigorously abstinent; austere: an ascetic existence.  
6. exceedingly strict or severe in religious exercises or self-mortification

i.e. His power flows from self denial.

If you don't want to play this, then you can still change.


----------



## Gwaihir (Apr 17, 2007)

Playing Saturday at 5pm. My House.


----------



## Paeter (Apr 20, 2007)

*Kii-Jou Raan*

Kii jou is a monk of the order of the flame, A secretive group that follows the teachings of St. Dismas.  On the outside he is mearly a monk of St Dismas.  THe monkish order is dedicated to the destruction of all that is evil.  The order of the flame is dedicated to the destruction of everything that stands in the way of the church.


----------



## Gwaihir (Apr 23, 2007)

Last Time:

The party investigated Gorion's disapearance- Resorting to a commune spell to discover that he was dead and their potential slaver contact, the kolbold Cref, was involved.

They watched Cref for a brief time, then broke into his shop looking for information. Cref and his Ogre bodygaurd- NOT named Shrek btw--ran from his houseboat to find out what was going on. The party managed to defeat the two in pitched combat, though Cref--apparently--escaped. They party searched through the shop--including the secret room under the back room, and Cref's houseboat.

Returning briefly to the inn to collect their belongings, they were introduced to an emmisary from an aquaintance of Randalls, Elmer the Loremaster, a church man named Kii Joou.

****************************************************************

Hmm, if anything this session moved the campaign further from conclusion. I didn't get to introduce Paeters guy in anything like a timely manner. Silly me, I never thought they would try to out rogue a guy, er a kobold, who's reputedly been running a slave trading ring with a group of long forgotten bad guys, in one of the five biggest cities on the planet.


----------



## Tilmamir (Apr 23, 2007)

Kii Joou

in Elven, its pronounced "keel me"


----------



## Paeter (Apr 29, 2007)

19th no work, calvin graduation, 12th at 530 or 26th all day long


----------



## Tilmamir (May 1, 2007)

Hmm...

I will be back in GR every weekend - but have to plan around family time.

My grandpa had a stroke last night, and will probably not last the week. So some plans are already being changed.

I am in my new apartment in Milwaukee. It's great over here, but not quite home without the Fam.

DJH


----------



## Gwaihir (May 1, 2007)

I'm planning on the 19th.

The 12th is out, and the 26th is Memorial Day Weekend.

So long as I can get 3 players plus me, I say we play on the 19th.


----------



## Gwaihir (May 1, 2007)

DJH sorry about Grandpa. Moms Dad or Dads Dad?

Try to get to Brett Favre's Steakhouse. The French Onion Soup was to die for. (Failed Saving throw)


----------



## Paeter (May 4, 2007)

i am  like a month behind

cannot play the 19th


----------



## Paeter (May 4, 2007)

how about tommorrow the 5th? i have off


----------



## Gwaihir (May 7, 2007)

Tilmamir

Now that you've experienced one wonderful weekend round trip back to West Michigan, is playing on a Sat night still a possibility

We are still planning on Saturday 19 May, probably at my house, Paeter has a conflict with Calvin graduation that same day, hes gonna check to see on timing/family stuff etc to determine availability. If neither you nor Paeter can be there, I'll prolly just cancel.

Next available dates for me are June 2 or June 23.


----------



## Gwaihir (May 10, 2007)

Next Play Date: Saturday, May 19 at my house. Nathan Can't get there until 8 so lets have everyone else there at 7. Yes?


----------



## Tilmamir (May 15, 2007)

I'm in.

Would it be possible to get together earlier for our boys to play a bit? Cheryl really wants to come. We can pitch in and make burgers and dogs or something.


----------



## Gwaihir (May 15, 2007)

I'd guess so. I'll have to check with my wife to see what she is planning.


----------



## Gwaihir (May 15, 2007)

OK with my wife, I'll get Brats. Can you bring Hot dogs for the kids and tons of Hot Dog buns (for everyone)?

S & D are both planning on this timing:
Lets plan on 5:30. We'll cook and eat and then start playing around 7ish. It usually takes 30 min or more to get going and Nate can join whenever he comes over.

We might play a bit later than usual, would that be OK?


----------



## Tilmamir (May 16, 2007)

fine with me - I may need to get Nate to take me home. Car will be here in Milwaukee.


----------



## Tilmamir (May 16, 2007)

did you give XP? I think I level up, but not sure.
DJH


----------



## Gwaihir (May 16, 2007)

I did not give XP.  I also still need to reveal what under the secret trap door. Thats where we'll start Saturday.


----------



## Gwaihir (May 21, 2007)

Recap of last session:

Opening the secret trap door, ( after moving the petrified Callitheus) the party discovers a small secret room with two large chests and a desk. Embedded between the floorboards is a very tiny dagger that the party eventually determines to be an anchor for a teleport via anchor device. The party makes work of determining what the two obviously trapped chests contain,  but retreat when they set off a gas trap.

Returning to the inn, the party loiters for a few days identifying magic items. Here they meet Ki Jou Raan, an emisarry from Elmer and apparently some sort of churchman. He is grim and focused and highly disciplined. "I am the servant of the servants of Eli, If by life or death I can aid you, I shall."  He tells the party. He tells them that Elmer has located a covey of seven dragons, far to the northwest across the desert and suspects that is where the dark elves are.

The party realizes that Delianir is missing. Eventually they receive a note directing them to an Inn. Here they find her hand, and a note directing them to an upscale tavern, The Bone Skiff, for the rest of her. The meeting at the Skiff is an ambush as expected, but the party quickly deals with it. 

During the battle, Elbereth is slain, pretty much cut in half, but when the party checks on her following the battle, she is alive, her pheonix gone. But she has changed. Her hair is flaming red, her eyes like glowing coals, her skin a golden hue of serious suntan.


They recover Delianirs severed head and True Ressurrect her.

Camping outside of town, the party is located by an Illusion/Sending that claims to the Archmage of house Melekevar. He promises them a generation of peace and other boons, if they will quit pursuing the quest to eliminate the dark elven threat. The party refuses. (XP Awarded)


What Next?


----------



## Gwaihir (May 21, 2007)

Altered ruling:

An Ioun Stone (or Multiple) do not count as your head space for what you can wear for Magic Items.

So you can have an amulet and an Ioun stone active.


----------



## Gwaihir (May 21, 2007)

Double post


----------



## Gwaihir (Jun 4, 2007)

Next time

Friday June 22 at Paeters House.


----------



## Tilmamir (Jun 11, 2007)

both Randall and Elbereth missing that day.
Sorry


----------



## Paeter (Jun 17, 2007)

i work till 5 so 530 we meet


----------



## Gwaihir (Jun 18, 2007)

Plan on more like 6ish. I need to get off work too

Dave & Steve confirmed.


----------



## Paeter (Jun 22, 2007)

ok 6 it is


----------



## Paeter (Jun 23, 2007)

I will be playing, more then likely the silver dragon, either cleric or wizard.  i f i do sorcerer do the spell levels stack at all, ie  get me like 8th level spells, cause pretty much you have made them sorcerer on one side.  if i go wizard or cleric can i repick some of my sorcerer spells?


----------



## Gwaihir (Jun 25, 2007)

They do not stack.
You would keep separate spell lists.
One for the Dragon side, one for the Sorcerer side


----------



## Gwaihir (Jun 25, 2007)

*Update -Help Arrives*

Staying at the Hobbled Horse in Arras, the party is approached by an altar boy, who tells them to meet his master at the Church of St Kheoghtom the next morning.

The boys master, turns out to be the Archbishop of Cuthbert, Fergus, who tells the party that he has discovered where the kobold Cref hides. He describes a secret entrance in an unused aquaduct. He then leaves to rejoin the battle at Antioch.

The party enters the secret door and confronts Cref, an Elf, and a summoned devil. They defeat the devil and capture the elf, but Cref teleports away.

The party interrogates the elf, using Randalls herbology skills, and discovers the location of a caravan route along the northern border of the Bright Desert, used by the elven slavers. They also learn the name of the dark elven city, Erehlei-Cinlu, and that it exists in the cavern of the acid falls. There is a front door to the cavern, but the party suspects another entrance used by the black dragons through the acid falls.

The interrogation is interrupted by a panic in the streets and a booming voice outside the inn asking to see Callitheus. Metallic Dragons, (Sent by Marius) have arrived to help.

XP: Players who were present: 2000
     absent players:   1000


----------



## Gwaihir (Jun 27, 2007)

*For Tilmamir*

DH - please provide me with a current email address for you. Thanks


----------



## Paeter (Jun 28, 2007)

can i re pick my dragons spells?, and can he have some magic items?  ring of wizardy etc...


----------



## Gwaihir (Jun 28, 2007)

You can repick your spells, and I'll assign some magic items.


----------



## Paeter (Jun 28, 2007)

ring of wizardry 1 or 3 would be awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i will even take the appropriaTE FEAT


----------



## Gwaihir (Jun 29, 2007)

Which Feat?


----------



## Paeter (Jul 3, 2007)

ring creation, wondrous item, wand creation, cause i gonna be a sorcerer /wizard

most spells will stay the same on sorcerer side and i will be creative on my wizard side


----------



## Paeter (Jul 9, 2007)

*This Me*

*Vistalynxxstarlionisis*

Vistalynxxstarlionisis, is a very old dragon.  He resides most of the time in his cloud castle, you know the one.   Most people think it’s an accidental formation but it is quite literally a castle. There he studies his magic while keeping an eye on the world of mortals.  Not one to move hastily, when roused his ire is great as is the force of his magic.  He is also known as the Black Bane, for he has hatred stronger then anything for Black dragons.  When he was young his parents and siblings where murdered by a pack of Black dragons and he has been hunting them ever since.
________________________________________
Huge Dragon (Air)
Hit Dice: 31d12+186 (387 hp)
Initiative: +4
Speed: 40 ft, fly 150 ft (poor)
AC: 38 (-2 size, +30 natural)
Attacks: Bite +40 melee, 2 claws +35 melee, 2 wings +35 melee, tail slap +35 melee
Damage: Bite 2d8+11, claw 2d6+5, wing 1d8+5, tail slap 2d6+16
Face/Reach: 10 ft by 20 ft / 10 ft
Special Attacks: Breath weapon, spell-like abilities, frightful presence
Special Qualities: Cloudwalking, immunities, DR 15/+2, blindsight, keen senses, SR 27
Saves: Fort +23, Ref +17, Will +24
Abilities: Str 33, Dex 10, Con 23, Int 24, Wis 25, Cha 24
Skills: Bluff +38, Concentration +37, Diplomacy +38, Escape Artist +31, Jump +42, Knowledge (arcana, geography, history, religion) +38, Listen +40, Scry +38, Search +38, Sense Motive +38, Spellcraft +38, Spot +40
Feats: Hover, Flyby Attack, Power Attack, Cleave, Snatch, Improved Initiative, Spell Focus (Evocation), Dimensional Jaunt, Forge Ring, Scribe Scroll, Empower Spell
________________________________________
Challenge Rating: 20
Alignment: Always lawful good
SA–Breath Weapon (Su): Cone of cold, 50 feet long, every 1d4 rounds; damage 18d8, Reflex half DC 31. This dragon can use a cone of paralyzing gas instead, paralyzing subjects who fail a Fortitude save for 1d6+9 rounds.
SA–Frightful Presence (Ex): Dragons can unsettle foes with their mere presence. This ability takes effect automatically (radius 270 ft) whenever the dragon attacks, charges, or flies overhead. A potentially affected creature (one with less than 31 HD) that succeeds at a Will save (DC 32) remains immune to that dragon's frightful presence for one day. On a failure, creatures with 4 or fewer HD become panicked for 4d6 rounds and those with more than 5 HD become shaken for 4d6 rounds. Dragons ignore the frightful presence of other dragons.
SA–Spell-Like Abilities: 3/day-polymorph self, fog cloud, control winds; 2/day-feather fall. A silver dragon’s polymorph self works just like the spell, except that each use allows only one change, which lasts until the dragon assumes another form or reverts to its own (which does not count as a use of this ability).
SQ–Cloudwalking (Su): The dragon can tread on clouds or fog as though on solid ground. The ability functions continuously but can be negated or resumed at will.
SQ–Immunities (Ex): Immune to cold, acid, sleep, paralysis.
SQ–Blindsight (Ex): Dragons can ascertain creatures by nonvisual means (mostly hearing and scent, but also by noticing vibrations and other environmental clues); this dragon's range is 270 feet.

SQ–Keen Senses (Ex): Dragons can see four times as well as humans in low-light conditions and twice as well in normal light. They also have darkvision (120 feet).

_Spells Known (cast 6/8/8/8/7/7/5; as a level 13 sorcerer): 0–detect magic, resistance, detect poison, read magic, dancing lights, ghost sound, mage hand, open/close, mending; 1–ray of enfeeblement, mage armor, divine favor, cure light wounds, magic missile; 2–bull's strength, fireburst, blur, scorching ray, fog cloud; 3–haste, dispel magic, fireball, slow; 4–spell immunity, dimension door, improved invisibility, detect scrying; 5–cloudkill, true seeing, prismatic ray; 6–heal, chain lightning._

_Spells known (cast 4/6/6/6/5/4/3/2; as a 13 wizard): 0-detect magic, read magic, arcane mark, disrupt undead; 1-Identify, True Strike, magic missile, obscuring mist; 2-Knock, Protection from arrows, Boiling Blood, Web, Spider climb; 3-Water Breathing, Blink, Dispel Magic, Lightning Bolt, Gas Form, Non detection; 4-Ice Storm, Stone Skin, Incendiary surge, Fire Shiled, Invisibilty Greater; 5-Teleport, Prismatic Ray, Permanency, Lightning Leap; 6-Disintigrate, Globe invulnerability, Analyze Dweamore, Stone to Flexh, Dispel Magic Greater; 7- Prismatic Spray, Teleport Greater_


----------



## Gwaihir (Jul 17, 2007)

Paeter - Lets plan on playing on Sat Aug 4. Contingent on S & D. Sadly thats the only Saturday I have open until Football season.

 I think your the only one left who looks at these boards.


----------



## Paeter (Jul 17, 2007)

i look into it


----------



## Gwaihir (Jul 19, 2007)

Steve is available. Haven't checked with Dave yet.


----------



## Paeter (Jul 23, 2007)

i should be good, will work in morning.


----------



## Zachian (Jul 23, 2007)

*I am so jealous*

I can't tell you how jealous I am that you guys are still playing together.  I haven't found anyone here that is interested and is still half way normal.  I have been getting my D&D fix by playing Baldur's Gate 2.

Hope everyone is hanging in there.


----------



## Gwaihir (Jul 23, 2007)

Hey Zach!

DH got a Job in Milwaukee so he has bowed out. Other than that we are still playing and nearing the end of this campaign. Wish you were here too. 

Cheers


----------



## Tinuviel (Jul 25, 2007)

*Still here*

I've been keeping up here too. I'll be gone by Aug. 4 though, I'm afraid, until the last week of August.


----------



## Tilmamir (Jul 26, 2007)

I still watch too.
The DSL just got hooked up, and work has a guardian that blocks EN World, so I had to run out to the coffee shop to get on.

Believe it or not, I have to work Aug 4. or I would come back.


----------



## Gwaihir (Jul 27, 2007)

Sounds like the 4th is out for Paeter too. We'll have to reconsder that weekend.

Tilmamir - have you bought a new house then? Sold the old one?


----------



## Gwaihir (Aug 1, 2007)

D & S are both available on August 25. Lets try for that.


----------



## Paeter (Aug 1, 2007)

at wedding the 25th


----------



## Gwaihir (Aug 7, 2007)

Paeter - are you available on Friday August 24?

Interesting Thought: As much grief as you give Steve DB, you have chosen a screen name from his main campaign, and I often use Baston Balmoral as well. He must have been doing something right.


----------



## Paeter (Aug 9, 2007)

i can put in to work am and see what happens


----------



## Paeter (Aug 9, 2007)

i chose the name, not SDB, and there fore not tainted


----------



## Paeter (Aug 10, 2007)

dont see an issue with the 24th i requested am hours


----------



## Gwaihir (Aug 14, 2007)

DJH will be in town on the 25th. Lets plan on playing on Sat the 25th.

I'll steer clear of the dragons for this session, since I'm sure he would rather play Randall and Paeter has put the most work into his dragon.

P - Come if you can, else I'll let you know when we play next.


----------



## Paeter (Aug 16, 2007)

what!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i cant make the 25th at all, this is crap!!!!!! i even got friday night off!!!


----------



## Paeter (Aug 17, 2007)

i guess it will be ok if and only if the party gets into a long discussion on how to equip and stock up for a trip across the desert, ie how much water to bring, it will be hot, and you know the clerics cant create that or food so how much food to bring wil also be something to consider and some sort of sunblock.  My character will of course buy the biggest floppiest sombrero type hat to wear while on his dragon, not to mention the biggest thickest blanket to be sown into a suit to wear while riding high in the sky were it is sure to be cold, or will it be reaaallly hot being so much nearer the sun.................?


----------



## Gwaihir (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm sorry. I'll have the party sidequest. I'll come up with something.

Are you reading all the 4e stuff. I'm not planning on converting. I don't have the money for one, and 2, i have tons of 3.5 material I want to use.


----------



## Gwaihir (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm sorry. I'll have the party sidequest. I'll come up with something.

Are you reading all the 4e stuff. I'm not planning on converting. I don't have the money for one, and 2, i have tons of 3.5 material I want to use.


----------



## Paeter (Aug 22, 2007)

didn't even know about 4.  i figured you would but make it easy otherwise thet'll still be doing it next time.


----------



## Gwaihir (Aug 26, 2007)

*Last Session*

The party leaves Arras, quickly returning to Alderweg to await the dragons. The first night back Callitheus catches a thief stealing his spellbooks, stuffing them in a magic bag; after a brief confrontation, He catches the man, one Vendus Alemar.

After negotiations, the party pays the Vendus for the command word that allows them to get the spellbooks out of the bag, and the man tells them that he was hired by an ugly woman named Leah at the Skanky Bar in Arras to steal the books to send a message.

Confronting Leah in the skanky bar, she refers to Cal repeated as "apprentice."  Cal is confused by this as his only Master was the Lich Arcade Delsarrion, though the magical tome. He refuses her offer to become his apprentice, and Randall and Elbereth follow her home.

The next day they enter the home to find the old lich awaiting them. They convince him to tell him what he knows about the remaining crows: One is The Lloth, queen of the dark elves, the other is a minor governement functionary in Malta, Selmniel Avner. He knows not the name or wherebouts of the chief crow.

The party regroups at Alderweg, Joined by Elmer. Using the dominated Slaver they previously captured, they plan to pose as Slavers, using the disctraction provided by the Dragons to enter the city and 1. Eliminate The Lloth and 2. Look for clues about the chief Raven

XP 2000 for present players; 1000 for Paeter.


----------



## Gwaihir (Aug 27, 2007)

Next Time: SAT OCT 6

possible to include a baby shower - how far we've fallen


----------



## Paeter (Aug 27, 2007)

LOL, my wifes baby shower will not require any men to be present


----------



## Gwaihir (Aug 28, 2007)

You dont have to come - unless your looking for a baby shower of your own. In that case its Quid-pro-Quo. Any news from you?


----------



## Paeter (Aug 29, 2007)

i believe enough was mentioned......................was there asecret message in there?


----------



## Paeter (Aug 29, 2007)

oct 6 for real, just cause you guys played doesnt mean ive had my fix


----------



## Gwaihir (Aug 30, 2007)

Congratulations.


----------



## Paeter (Aug 30, 2007)

thank you

by the way if i had a way for you to improve your gas mileage would you want to hear about it?
seeing that you drive quite a ways to work and back


----------



## Paeter (Sep 1, 2007)

my character looks into finding a magical item that will allow him to see in the dark


----------



## Tinuviel (Sep 5, 2007)

*about playing dragons*

Could I get the information on the dragons at some point that I may create one? Thanks.


----------



## Paeter (Sep 6, 2007)

*here you go*

You get to pick one and add the appropriate amount of Gesalt levels ie 11 for gold, 13 silver, and 13 copper.  one clue remember we will be fighting black dragons, ie acid



OLD GOLD DRAGON

Gargantuan Dragon (Fire)
Hit Dice: 29d12+203 (391 hp)
Initiative: +4
Speed: 60 ft, fly 250 ft (clumsy), swim 60 ft
AC: 34 (-4 size, +28 natural)
Attacks: Bite +39 melee, 2 claws +34 melee, 2 wings +34 melee, tail slap +34 melee
Damage: Bite 4d6+14, claw 2d8+7, wing 2d6+7, tail slap 2d8+21
Face/Reach: 20 ft by 40 ft / 15 ft
Special Attacks: Breath weapon, spell-like abilities, luck bonus, detect gems, frightful presence
Special Qualities: Water breathing, fire subtype, immunities, DR 10/+1, blindsight, keen senses, SR 27
Saves: Fort +23, Ref +16, Will +23
Abilities: Str 39, Dex 10, Con 25, Int 24, Wis 25, Cha 24
Skills: Bluff +36, Concentration +36, Diplomacy +36, Escape Artist +29, Jump +43, Knowledge (arcana, geography, history, religion) +36, Listen +38, Scry +36, Search +36, Sense Motive +36, Spellcraft +36, Spot +38
Feats: Hover, Flyby Attack, Power Attack, Cleave, Snatch, Improved Initiative, Spell Focus (Evocation), Alertness

Challenge Rating: 20
Alignment: Always lawful good
SA–Breath Weapon (Su): Cone of fire, 60 feet long, every 1d4 rounds; damage 16d10, Reflex half DC 31. This dragon can use a cone of weakening gas instead, forcing subjects who fail a Fortitude save to take 8 points of temporary Strength damage.
SA–Frightful Presence (Ex): Dragons can unsettle foes with their mere presence. This ability takes effect automatically (radius 240 ft) whenever the dragon attacks, charges, or flies overhead. A potentially affected creature (one with less than 29 HD) that succeeds at a Will save (DC 31) remains immune to that dragon's frightful presence for one day. On a failure, creatures with 4 or fewer HD become panicked for 4d6 rounds and those with more than 5 HD become shaken for 4d6 rounds. Dragons ignore the frightful presence of other dragons.
SA–Spell-Like Abilities: 3/day - polymorph self and bless; 1/day - geas/quest.
SA–Luck Bonus (Sp): Once per day the dragon can touch one gem (usually embedded in the dragon's hide) and enchant it to bring good luck. As long as the dragon carries the gem, it and every good creature in a 80 foot radius receives a +1 luck bonus as per stone of good luck. If the dragon gives the gem to another creature, only the bearer gets the bonus. The enchantment lasts 1d3+24 hours but ends if the gem is destroyed. 
SA–Detect Gems (Sp): 3/day, the dragon can use this ability. Similar to detect magic, this spell finds only gems. Studying for one round reveals presence or absence of gems, 2 rounds reveals exact number of gems, and 3 rounds reveals exact location, type, and value. 
SQ–Immunities (Ex): Immune to sleep, paralysis.
SQ–Water Breathing (Ex): This dragon can breathe underwater indefinitely and can freely use its breath weapons, spells, and other abilities while submerged.
SQ–Blindsight (Ex): Dragons can ascertain creatures by nonvisual means (mostly hearing and scent, but also by noticing vibrations and other environmental clues); this dragon's range is 240 feet.
SQ–Keen Senses (Ex): Dragons can see four times as well as humans in low-light conditions and twice as well in normal light. They also have darkvision (120 feet).
SQ–Fire Subtype (Ex): Fire immunity, double damage from cold except on a successful save.
Spells Known (cast 6/8/8/8/7/5; as a level 11 sorcerer): 0–detect magic, resistance, detect poison, read magic, dancing lights, ghost sound, mage hand, open/close, mending; 1–endure elements, mage armor, divine favor, cure light wounds, shield; 2–bull's strength, cat's grace, blur, endurance, fog cloud; 3–haste, dispel magic, protection from elements, slow; 4–spell immunity, dimension door, improved invisibility; 5–cloudkill, righteous might.

VERY OLD SILVER DRAGON

Huge Dragon (Air)
Hit Dice: 31d12+186 (387 hp)
Initiative: +4
Speed: 40 ft, fly 150 ft (poor)
AC: 38 (-2 size, +30 natural)
Attacks: Bite +40 melee, 2 claws +35 melee, 2 wings +35 melee, tail slap +35 melee
Damage: Bite 2d8+11, claw 2d6+5, wing 1d8+5, tail slap 2d6+16
Face/Reach: 10 ft by 20 ft / 10 ft
Special Attacks: Breath weapon, spell-like abilities, frightful presence
Special Qualities: Cloudwalking, immunities, DR 15/+2, blindsight, keen senses, SR 27
Saves: Fort +23, Ref +17, Will +24
Abilities: Str 33, Dex 10, Con 23, Int 24, Wis 25, Cha 24
Skills: Bluff +38, Concentration +37, Diplomacy +38, Escape Artist +31, Jump +42, Knowledge (arcana, geography, history, religion) +38, Listen +40, Scry +38, Search +38, Sense Motive +38, Spellcraft +38, Spot +40
Feats: Hover, Flyby Attack, Power Attack, Cleave, Snatch, Improved Initiative, Spell Focus (Evocation), Alertness

Challenge Rating: 20
Alignment: Always lawful good
SA–Breath Weapon (Su): Cone of cold, 50 feet long, every 1d4 rounds; damage 18d8, Reflex half DC 31. This dragon can use a cone of paralyzing gas instead, paralyzing subjects who fail a Fortitude save for 1d6+9 rounds.
SA–Frightful Presence (Ex): Dragons can unsettle foes with their mere presence. This ability takes effect automatically (radius 270 ft) whenever the dragon attacks, charges, or flies overhead. A potentially affected creature (one with less than 31 HD) that succeeds at a Will save (DC 32) remains immune to that dragon's frightful presence for one day. On a failure, creatures with 4 or fewer HD become panicked for 4d6 rounds and those with more than 5 HD become shaken for 4d6 rounds. Dragons ignore the frightful presence of other dragons.
SA–Spell-Like Abilities: 3/day-polymorph self, fog cloud, control winds; 2/day-feather fall. A silver dragon’s polymorph self works just like the spell, except that each use allows only one change, which lasts until the dragon assumes another form or reverts to its own (which does not count as a use of this ability).
SQ–Cloudwalking (Su): The dragon can tread on clouds or fog as though on solid ground. The ability functions continuously but can be negated or resumed at will.
SQ–Immunities (Ex): Immune to cold, acid, sleep, paralysis.
SQ–Blindsight (Ex): Dragons can ascertain creatures by nonvisual means (mostly hearing and scent, but also by noticing vibrations and other environmental clues); this dragon's range is 270 feet.
SQ–Keen Senses (Ex): Dragons can see four times as well as humans in low-light conditions and twice as well in normal light. They also have darkvision (120 feet).
Spells Known (cast 6/8/8/8/7/7/5; as a level 13 sorcerer): 0–detect magic, resistance, detect poison, read magic, dancing lights, ghost sound, mage hand, open/close, mending; 1–endure elements, mage armor, divine favor, cure light wounds, shield; 2–bull's strength, cat's grace, blur, endurance, fog cloud; 3–haste, dispel magic, protection from elements, slow; 4–spell immunity, dimension door, improved invisibility, detect scrying; 5–cloudkill, righteous might, dominate person; 6–heal, greater dispelling.


VERY OLD COPPER DRAGON

Huge Dragon (Earth)
Hit Dice: 30d12+180 (375 hp)
Initiative: +4
Speed: 40 ft, fly 150 ft (poor)
AC: 36 (-2 size, +28 natural)
Attacks: Bite +38 melee, 2 claws +33 melee, 2 wings +33 melee, tail slap +33 melee
Damage: Bite 2d8+10, claw 2d6+5, wing 1d8+5, tail slap 2d6+15
Face/Reach: 10 ft by 20 ft / 10 ft
Special Attacks: Breath weapon, spell-like abilities, frightful presence
Special Qualities: Spider climb, immunities, DR 15/+2, blindsight, keen senses, SR 26
Saves: Fort +23, Ref +17, Will +22
Abilities: Str 31, Dex 10, Con 23, Int 20, Wis 21, Cha 20
Skills: Bluff +35, Concentration +36, Diplomacy +35, Escape Artist +30, Jump +40, Knowledge (arcana, history) +35, Listen +37, Scry +35, Search +35, Sense Motive +35, Spellcraft +35, Spot +37
Feats: Hover, Flyby Attack, Power Attack, Cleave, Snatch, Improved Initiative, Spell Focus (Evocation), Alertness

Challenge Rating: 19
Alignment: Always chaotic good
SA–Breath Weapon (Su): Line of acid, 100 feet long, every 1d4 rounds; damage 18d4, Reflex half DC 31. This dragon can use a cone of slow gas instead, forcing subjects who fail a Will save to be slowed as the spell for 1d6+9 rounds.
SA–Frightful Presence (Ex): Dragons can unsettle foes with their mere presence. This ability takes effect automatically (radius 270 ft) whenever the dragon attacks, charges, or flies overhead. A potentially affected creature (one with less than 30 HD) that succeeds at a Will save (DC 30) remains immune to that dragon's frightful presence for one day. On a failure, creatures with 4 or fewer HD become panicked for 4d6 rounds and those with more than 5 HD become shaken for 4d6 rounds. Dragons ignore the frightful presence of other dragons.
SA–Spell-Like Abilities: 2/day - stone shape; 1/day - transmute rock to mud or transmute mud to rock.
SQ–Spider Climb (Ex): This dragon can climb on stone surfaces as though using the spider climb spell.
SQ–Immunities (Ex): Immune to acid, sleep, paralysis.
SQ–Blindsight (Ex): Dragons can ascertain creatures by nonvisual means (mostly hearing and scent, but also by noticing vibrations and other environmental clues); this dragon's range is 270 feet.
SQ–Keen Senses (Ex): Dragons can see four times as well as humans in low-light conditions and twice as well in normal light. They also have darkvision (120 feet).
Spells Known (cast 6/8/7/7/7/7/4; as a level 13 sorcerer): 0–detect magic, resistance, detect poison, read magic, dancing lights, ghost sound, mage hand, open/close, mending; 1–endure elements, mage armor, divine favor, cure light wounds, shield; 2–bull's strength, cat's grace, blur, endurance, fog cloud; 3–haste, dispel magic, protection from elements, slow; 4–spell immunity, dimension door, improved invisibility, detect scrying; 5–cloudkill, righteous might, dominate person; 6–heal, greater dispelling.


----------



## Paeter (Sep 6, 2007)

*here is mine*

VERY OLD SILVER DRAGON
Vistalynxxstarlionisis

Huge Dragon (Air)
Hit Dice: 31d12+186 (387 hp)
Initiative: +4
Speed: 40 ft, fly 150 ft (poor)
AC: 38 (-2 size, +30 natural)
Attacks: Bite +40 melee, 2 claws +35 melee, 2 wings +35 melee, tail slap +35 melee
Damage: Bite 2d8+11, claw 2d6+5, wing 1d8+5, tail slap 2d6+16
Face/Reach: 10 ft by 20 ft / 10 ft
Special Attacks: Breath weapon, spell-like abilities, frightful presence
Special Qualities: Cloudwalking, immunities, DR 15/+2, blindsight, keen senses, SR 27
Saves: Fort +23, Ref +17, Will +24
Abilities: Str 33, Dex 10, Con 23, Int 24, Wis 25, Cha 24
Skills: Bluff +38, Concentration +37, Diplomacy +38, Escape Artist +31, Jump +42, Knowledge (arcana, geography, history, religion) +38, Listen +40, Scry +38, Search +38, Sense Motive +38, Spellcraft +38, Spot +40
Feats: Hover, Flyby Attack, Power Attack, Cleave, Snatch, Improved Initiative, Spell Focus (Evocation), Dimensional Jaunt, Forge Ring, Scribe Scroll, Empower Spell

Challenge Rating: 20
Alignment: Always lawful good
SA–Breath Weapon (Su): Cone of cold, 50 feet long, every 1d4 rounds; damage 18d8, Reflex half DC 31. This dragon can use a cone of paralyzing gas instead, paralyzing subjects who fail a Fortitude save for 1d6+9 rounds.
SA–Frightful Presence (Ex): Dragons can unsettle foes with their mere presence. This ability takes effect automatically (radius 270 ft) whenever the dragon attacks, charges, or flies overhead. A potentially affected creature (one with less than 31 HD) that succeeds at a Will save (DC 32) remains immune to that dragon's frightful presence for one day. On a failure, creatures with 4 or fewer HD become panicked for 4d6 rounds and those with more than 5 HD become shaken for 4d6 rounds. Dragons ignore the frightful presence of other dragons.
SA–Spell-Like Abilities: 3/day-polymorph self, fog cloud, control winds; 2/day-feather fall. A silver dragon’s polymorph self works just like the spell, except that each use allows only one change, which lasts until the dragon assumes another form or reverts to its own (which does not count as a use of this ability).
SQ–Cloudwalking (Su): The dragon can tread on clouds or fog as though on solid ground. The ability functions continuously but can be negated or resumed at will.
SQ–Immunities (Ex): Immune to cold, acid, sleep, paralysis.
SQ–Blindsight (Ex): Dragons can ascertain creatures by nonvisual means (mostly hearing and scent, but also by noticing vibrations and other environmental clues); this dragon's range is 270 feet.
SQ–Keen Senses (Ex): Dragons can see four times as well as humans in low-light conditions and twice as well in normal light. They also have darkvision (120 feet).
Spells Known (cast 6/8/8/8/7/7/5; as a level 13 sorcerer): 0–detect magic, resistance, detect poison, read magic, dancing lights, ghost sound, mage hand, open/close, mending; 1–ray of enfeeblement, mage armor, divine favor, cure light wounds, magic missile; 2–bull's strength, fireburst, blur, scorching ray, fog cloud; 3–haste, dispel magic, fireball, slow; 4–spell immunity, dimension door, improved invisibility, detect scrying; 5–cloudkill, true seeing, prismatic ray; 6–heal, chain lightning.
Spells known (cast 4/6/6/6/5/4/3/2; as a 13 wizard): 0-detect magic, read magic, arcane mark, disrupt undead; 1-Identify, True Strike, magic missile, obscuring mist; 2-Knock, Protection from arrows, Boiling Blood, Web, Spider climb; 3-Water Breathing, Blink, Dispel Magic, Lightning Bolt, Gas Form, Non detection; 4-Ice Storm, Stone Skin, Incendiary surge, Fire Shiled, Invisibilty Greater; 5-Teleport, Prismatic Ray, Permanency, Lightning Leap; 6-Disintigrate, Globe invulnerability, Analyze Dweamore, Stone to Flexh, Dispel Magic Greater; 7- Prismatic Spray, Teleport Greater
Vistalynxxstarlionisis, is a very old dragon.  He resides most of the time in his cloud castle, you know the one.   Most people think it’s an accidental formation but it is quite literally a castle. There he studies his magic while keeping an eye on the world of mortals.  Not one to move hastily, when roused his ire is great as is the force of his magic.  He is also known as the Black Bane, for he has hatred stronger then anything for Black dragons.  When he was young his parents and siblings where murdered by a pack of Black dragons and he has been hunting them ever since.


----------



## Paeter (Sep 17, 2007)

what time on 6th, i work till 6 unless told and then i can get off at 5


----------



## Gwaihir (Sep 20, 2007)

Baby Shower at 4:30. Play at 5:30.


----------



## Tinuviel (Sep 21, 2007)

Ideas of who would be the most convenient traveler from whom to beg a ride?


----------



## Paeter (Sep 24, 2007)

cross streets nearest home?, you in the calvin area, b/c then tis me


----------



## Gwaihir (Sep 27, 2007)

Paeter will not be there on 10/6. We will still play. Next time: 10/27?


----------



## Paeter (Sep 27, 2007)

i want to redo my character as a monk/fighter/kensai


----------



## Paeter (Sep 27, 2007)

my character will be a kensai dedictaed to the church


----------



## Gwaihir (Oct 1, 2007)

Paeter - thats fine.

I am unavailable on Oct 27.

With UM vs MSU, Wisconsin and OSU in the three weeks following, I think we will need to play on a Friday Night.

There is the possiblility of playing on the Saturday after Thanksgiving. What is everyones availabilty?


----------



## Paeter (Oct 7, 2007)

i am avialable the saturday after thanksgiving i took whole week end off.  i would like to play sooner.  just tell me a friday and i will be available about6-630.


----------



## Gwaihir (Oct 8, 2007)

*Last Time*

Under the cover of a ferocious battle, the party, posing as slavers and slaves, entered the front door of the dark elven stronghold.

Managing past the initial checkpoint and main gate, they entered the merchants quarter of the stronghold, the main city 600'+ feet overhead and the huge acid falls to west.

Forced to separate by pushing the "slaves" Ki-Jou, Callitheus,Elmer and Trailen, into the slave pit, the dominated dark elf slaver comes to his senses. The party manages him into his room in the slaver compound and they murder him there.

The half of the party that is posing as slavers leaves the compound to somehow reunite with the others at the pit. The scene is suddenly changed by the three surviving dragons bursting through the acid falls and attacking the city.  The dark elven city responds with magic and weapons against the dragons. Using this distraction, the party regroups and makes their way to the ramp that leads to the main city. Here they loiter debating tactics and are attacked by a dark elf patrol.  The party escapes and flies to the upper city. They land in a dark alley and are greeted by a "psst- over here."

No Xp awarded.   Next Time Saturday November 24.


----------



## Tilmamir (Nov 6, 2007)

To tell the truth, the FRIDAY after thanksgiving would be better. I have sound board at church on Sunday 
(and yes, that is in Milwaukee)


----------



## Gwaihir (Nov 7, 2007)

Its possible. I have to work that day I'm sure. Not sure about Nate?


----------



## Gwaihir (Nov 9, 2007)

Nate is available the Friday after Thanksgiving. I'll ask Steve & Dave


----------



## Tilmamir (Nov 12, 2007)

You are working the Friday after Thanksgiving. I thought that was a holiday 99.9% of the time.


----------



## Gwaihir (Nov 13, 2007)

You are correct. But when youre swamped...

I am now questionable (but still planning on it) for Friday 11/23. --Potential Mother in Law issues.


----------



## Gwaihir (Nov 19, 2007)

Lets plan on Friday at 6pm - my house.


----------



## Gwaihir (Nov 23, 2007)

6pm my house - we'll all chip in for pizza.


----------



## Gwaihir (Nov 26, 2007)

*Synopsis of last time*

The party encounters a small cell of escaped slaves sheltering in a basement. (how handy)
The slaves tell them that The Lolth is usually at the temple on thursdays for a ceremony of sacrifice.
After some discussion, they decide that a wind walk assisted full frontal assault is the best method. They equipped the slaves with some of the weapons they brought back from the future with them.

Entering the temple, they encountered a wall of force, which was quickly dispatched, beyond was a dark elf fighter wielding two scimitars. She wore an amulet which looks identical to the one that Elbereth wears. She had apparently used it to create an anti-magic zone. Dispatching her the party moved up the stairs and entered the main temple.

Here they encountered 6 dark elf warriors, 2 iron golems, a wizard, and the Lolth. The pitched battle continued for several minutes, with Callitheus, Trailen and Elmer being knocked unconscious. The tide finally turned when Elbereth use a Tree Token to grow a massive oak that shattered the cieling and drove the Lolth out through the top of the temple with it. The two druids, as birds pursued her there and finished her off.

Below the group finished off the golems and found that Delianir had sucumbed to her wounds, but the others were saved from deaths door.

XP Awarded 5000xp.

Next Time: Friday December 28.


----------



## Paeter (Dec 31, 2007)

*New Carachter*

New character will be most assuredly a halfling with a freaanch accent!!!!, who likes the big burly type, but has been known to go for the petite as well.....can someone say swinger!  He will begin as a Rouge/Wizard.  thats all i got for now.


----------



## Gwaihir (Jan 2, 2008)

No French accent please.


----------



## Gwaihir (Jan 2, 2008)

No French accent please. I'd be willing to try a comedy campaign at some point, but right now I'm so burned out (on life, not just D&D) that I need to run a published campaign, and this kind of Shtick doesn't fit. 

I'm even rethinking Gestalt.


----------



## Paeter (Jan 6, 2008)

ok i will give up my dream of an accented halfling but you must keep the getsalt


----------



## Paeter (Jan 7, 2008)

90% sure that i will be playing a halfling 10% is thinking human.  most likely from morvosia the city south of sand point.  Rouge/wizard think indiana jones but a little more un the chaotic non lawful side.  Also in it for the money, not for "History's sake", he would have sold every item to the highest bidder.


----------



## Gwaihir (Jan 9, 2008)

Sounds like the major NPC will have to be like Rene Belloq, with a more winning personality. (& Ze french accent)

"you dissapoint me, Dr. Jones."


----------



## Paeter (Jan 20, 2008)

very well

i am a halfling rouge/wizard
padded armour
hand crossbow
daggers, 7-8 of them
rapier

nondescript leathers, boots, cape, indiana jones hat.

will you let me use a whip with out having to use an exotic weapon feat?


----------



## Gwaihir (Jan 23, 2008)

No, I will give you the Whip proficiency as your bonus feat in place of one of the Varisian ones should your background warrant though.

Starting money = 100gp.  please equip yourself from this.


----------

